# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2022



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 09:28)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Nov 2022 às 10:31)

Novembro começa mais fresco, com mínima de 9,4ºC, e sol.


----------



## Stormlover (1 Nov 2022 às 17:55)

Dia fresco com alguma nebulosidade em Loures.
Aqui deixo algo que me deixa muito feliz, os campos aqui em Loures têm finalmente água, em algumas zonas estão saturados e com algum alagamento, situação normal e de carácter quase anual, mas que não tinha acontecido no inverno anterior.


----------



## fernandinand (1 Nov 2022 às 18:20)

Virar do mês trouxe também o virar do vento e já se nota a fria nortada por aqui...hoje a temperatura mínima chegou aos ~8.6ºC.
Em relação a chuva, Outubro foi um mês muito generoso por aqui com ~107mm de acumulado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2022 às 19:15)

Já abaixo dos 12ºC 

It begins...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2022 às 20:48)

Boa noite, 
Outubro acabou com mais de 80 mm em estações próximas, portanto claramente acima da média mensal. A segunda metade do mês nem foi nada má, pois foi acompanhada de instabilidade, chuva e até mesmo trovoada forte (um contraste entre a primeira quinzena, muito quente, seca e poeirenta). 

Novembro, ao contrário da segunda quinzena de outubro, parece não trazer boas novas no que toca à precipitação para a zona (pouco vai chover nos próximos tempos), no entanto trouxe o tempo característico desta altura do ano. Os últimos dias têm sido muito mais outonais e agradáveis, com máximas abaixo dos 20ºC. Neste momento a temperatura já está abaixo dos 14ºC nas estações mais próximas. Já tinha saudades disto! 


MSantos disse:


> As diferenças não parecem ser grandes, mas têm me saltado à vista só pelo facto de sistemáticamente teres menos 2 a 5 mm a menos que a vizinhança, e às vezes nem chega a tanto, mas a diferença é ou quase sempre para menos em relação às outras estações. Mas sem stress, nem sempre se consegue instalações perfeitas.  Eu por exemplo não tenho estação pelo facto de não ter condições mínimas para a ter, tenho apenas um sensor Auriol ao nível do 3ºandar.  Bons seguimentos!


A Península de Setúbal tem variações climáticas importantes, mais do que muita gente pensa. Enquanto as zonas mais a oeste da região (Monte da Caparica, Charneca de Caparica, Arriba Fóssil, etc.) recebem mais de 700 mm anuais, há zonas no Vale do Tejo (Montijo, Alcochete, etc.) que recebem menos de 550 mm anuais. Também existem diferenças importantes entre a encosta norte da Arrábida, que recebe em alguns locais mais de 900 mm, e a encosta sul, que recebe menos de 600 mm. O centro de Setúbal também está entre as zonas mais secas, mas infelizmente a estação do IPMA está localizada na zona da Baixa de Palmela, ou seja, numa zona bem mais chuvosa (ainda assim, muito menos que Palmela). 

Portanto, este tipo de variações entre um local e outro, dadas as características da nossa zona, nem são assim tão anormais. Uma diferença de poucos quilómetros por vezes pode ser suficiente!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 21:33)

Boa noite,

Primeiro dia de novembro aqui pela lezíria bastante ensolarado e ameno, com a máxima a chegar aos 20,9 ºC. 
Ao final da tarde, que chega agora já muito mais cedo, soprava um vento gelado que me fez, pela primeira vez este outono, ter de usar um gorro. Saudades! 

15 ºC é a temperatura atual.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2022 às 23:35)

Boa noite!
Está aberta a época das inversões. 
Parral, na margem sul, já vai com *5,1°C. *A concorrer com algumas estações do interior norte, como é habitual.
Por Carnaxide uns "quentes" *13,8°C*.


----------



## Sunset (2 Nov 2022 às 08:33)

Noites frias claramente a chegar. Salvaterra com mínima de 6.7.


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2022 às 09:35)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco de SE.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2022 às 11:53)

minima de 3.9ºC


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2022 às 15:03)

Boa Tarde

Novembro começa com descida gradual de temperaturas, para valores abaixo dos 20ºC pela primeira vez neste outono 
O céu tem se apresentado parcialmente nublado, em especial por nuvens altas.
O vento praticamente desapareceu, o que tem permitido inversões durante a madrugada.

Amanhã vamos ter mais uma frente, venha ela 

Outubro terminou com *31,5 mm (-25,8 mm)*, muito abaixo da média, mas ótimo ao trazer o tão esperado alivio da seca 
Foi um mês típico de transição, com 1ª quinzena de verão e temperaturas quase a tocar os 30ºC, seguido de uma 2ª quinzena mais fresca e outonal, com boa instabilidade 
O destaque vai para estes dois sábados anteriores, em que tivemos fortes linhas de instabilidade que trouxe chuvas intensas e alguma trovoada, causando inundações que já não via há algum tempo.

Extremos de ontem: *12,2ºC* */* *19,2ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *10,1ºC*

T. Atual: *19,0ºC*
HR: 60%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2022 às 15:09)

Boas!

Hoje tivemos uma manhã fresca típica da estação. Por agora céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e ambiente bem outonal aqui por Rio Maior


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2022 às 16:34)

Mínima baixa de 12,2ºC a mais baixa desde o inicio do Ano, a tarde foi amena com máxima de 21,3ºC...amanhã outra frente insignificante por aqui e muito mal vai ser este Novembro a não ser que os últimos 10 dias venham salvar o mês.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2022 às 18:50)

Hoje a mínima teve um tombo grande aqui por Alenquer, tendo chegado aos 7°C.

Agora ja é possível ver no radar chuva em aproximação à costa Oeste, espero que chova bem!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 07:08)

Períodos de chuva fraca aqui pela zona, mas está difícil de acumular, talvez algumas décimas.



Spoiler: Acumulados horários continente
























A precipitação tem estado a descer em latitude:






Precipitação típica de uma frente quente, parece escassa mas na continuação é uma óptima rega para as hortas .

ÀS 6h delineavam-se um sector quente com frente fria ondulando na retaguarda e outra frente fria mais atrás. Todo o conjunto irá descer em latitude enfraquecendo gradualmente à medida que o anticiclone se desloca para Leste dando passagem a Oeste dele ao furacão Martin em transição extra-tropical.





Hoje à noite, as frentes estagnam pelo centro-sul, mas sem grandes expectativas para o Sueste e Sotavento. Mas pode haver surpresas pontuais...


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2022 às 07:56)

Vai caindo qualquer coisa por aqui...*0,42mm*


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2022 às 09:21)

Boas! 

Manhã muito cinzenta hoje! Apanhei chuvisco/chuva fraca com nevoeiro desde Azambuja até Rio Maior e ainda continua.


----------



## Geopower (3 Nov 2022 às 09:38)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com chuvisco. Vento fraco de SW. Céu encoberto.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2022 às 10:18)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Manhã muito cinzenta hoje! Apanhei chuvisco/chuva fraca com nevoeiro desde Azambuja até Rio Maior e ainda continua.



Embora o radar não mostre, continua a chover fraco com nevoeiro aqui em Rio Maior. 
Até há última atualização a EMA do IPMA acumulou *4,3mm* por aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2022 às 11:09)

*2,49mm* aqui em Alenquer (Netatmo) ...é o que vai acumulando.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Nov 2022 às 11:21)

MSantos disse:


> Embora o radar não mostre, continua a chover fraco com nevoeiro aqui em Rio Maior.
> Até há última atualização a EMA do IPMA acumulou *4,3mm* por aqui.


Nuvens com tetos baixos e precipitação fraca, é comum o radar não os ver muito bem. Com a frente a deslocar-se muito lentamente, a metade sul do país vai manter-se muito tempo no setor quente, pelo que este tempo encoberto, húmido e de chuvisco ou chuva fraca pode persistir durante o dia e mesmo amanhã nas regiões mais a sul.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2022 às 11:31)

chuvisca bem por aqui, já deu para me molhar todo


----------



## fernandinand (3 Nov 2022 às 11:49)

A caminho dos ~12mm por aqui


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2022 às 11:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nuvens com tetos baixos e precipitação fraca, é comum o radar não os ver muito bem. Com a frente a deslocar-se muito lentamente, a metade sul do país vai manter-se muito tempo no setor quente, pelo que este tempo encoberto, húmido e de chuvisco ou chuva fraca pode persistir durante o dia e mesmo amanhã nas regiões mais a sul.


Sim, eu sei. É bastante comum neste tipo de situações com precipitação fraca proveniente de nuvens com tecto baixo o radar não conseguir apanhar tudo.  De qualquer forma obrigado pela explicação! 

Continua a chuviscar bem e vão 6,1mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2022 às 12:07)

Boas,

Dia importante de precipitação.
*4 mm* -  Cascais (cota 10 mts)
*10 mm* - Alcabideche (cota 140 mts)
*16 mm - *Linhó ( cota 200 mts, vertente da serra encostada)

Um pequeno exemplo como o efeito orográfico é preponderante nos acumulados. 
É uma pena não termos estações nas cotas máximas da serra de Sintra.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2022 às 13:47)

A chuva passou a moderada nos últimos 20 minutos aqui em Rio Maior! 

Confesso que não esperava chuva tão persistente hoje. Chove sem parar desde pelo menos as 9h da manhã (hora em que cheguei aqui a Rio Maior).

E vão 12,1mm até há ultima atualização!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2022 às 13:49)

Boa tarde!
Acumulados bem acima do esperado. Por Carnaxide *11,9 mm* acumulados. Orografia claramente a influenciar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Nov 2022 às 13:55)

Boa tarde pessoal,  

Finalmente consegui resolver o desentupimento do pluviômetro    E depois dos mais de 70mm de acumulado em Outubro, Novembro traz precitação estratiforme fraca/morrinha desde as 7.30h, que  já acumulou praticamente 4mm  Precipitação muito importante pela forma que penetra nos solos, tudo escorre literalmente água


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Nov 2022 às 14:14)

Boa tarde, 
Pelo radar nem parece que está assim tão mau, mas a realidade é que cai chuva miudinha há já várias horas. As estações em redor acumulam neste momento um valor de 4 mm no dia de hoje, com períodos de chuva mais intensa. Continua a chover neste momento... Um contraste interessante em comparação com o dia de ontem, bem outonal e soalheiro!  

A temperatura está bastante amena, a rondar os 18 a 19ºC.


----------



## RStorm (3 Nov 2022 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue com morrinha/chuvisco, rendendo *1,2 mm *até agora  
Céu totalmente encoberto e vai soprando uma pequena brisa de sul. 

Extremos de ontem: *10,1ºC **/ **19,3ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *12,6ºC *

T. Atual: *19,8ºC *
HR: 97% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 16:12)

Geopower disse:


> Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré:



Boa foto (como já nos habituaste)! 

Aqui na zona acumulados "hortenses" bem bons (bons para a rega das hortas)!

*4,3 mm* na Escola e *5,1 mm* em Vialonga.

Claro que não se consegue secar roupa alguma, paciência...


----------



## DaniFR (3 Nov 2022 às 16:30)

Como já foi dito, apesar de não ser muito visível no radar, por Coimbra persistente já há várias horas que estamos sob chuva fraca mas persistente. O acumulado é de 14,5mm até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2022 às 17:07)

Boas
Aqui a chuva fraca e chuvisco do dia rendeu 2,2mm, deu ao menos para a máxima ser abaixo dos 20ºC ficando nos 19,9ºC  o calor está já ali ao virar da esquina.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2022 às 17:46)

Chuva continua fraca, mas a acumular aqui por Alenquer - vai nos *4,11mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2022 às 18:44)

Por aqui às 6h da manhã já tinha chuva fraca. Chuvisco o dia todo quase.

6,4 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2022 às 19:00)

12 mm por cá. 
Chuva fraca bem intensa.
Incrível a diferença entre Cascais e Alcabideche.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2022 às 19:44)

Boa noite.
Volta a chuva fraca por Carnaxide, depois de uma pausa durante a tarde.
*12,2 mm* acumulados.
Muitos caracóis à solta também.  
Este tempinho é mel para eles.


----------



## srr (3 Nov 2022 às 20:22)

Abrantes 10mm, chove praticamente á 12horas seguidas
è raro nos últimos tempos.
10mm muito acima das previsões para hoje.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2022 às 20:57)

por aqui


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Nov 2022 às 20:58)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui volta a chuva fraca, incrível a persistência desta "morrinha "   Acumulado nos 6.3mm, HR nos 97%  , é água por  todo o lado


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2022 às 22:14)

Acumulado espectacular,  18 mm.
Esta zona saiu na rifa.


----------



## meko60 (3 Nov 2022 às 22:16)

Boa noite.
Dia "chato" na medida em que se era para chover que chovesse de jeito e não esta morrinha. De qualquer modo levo 6,5mm de acumulado e ainda com uma temperatura agradável de 18,6ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2022 às 22:26)

A contagem final aqui por Alenquer fica nos *5,84mm*, nada mau!


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2022 às 22:55)

*6.8mm*, parou há pouco


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2022 às 23:51)

O dia acaba com 3,0mm ainda vai caindo um chuvisco muito levezinho... Noite amena 19,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 02:23)

Acumulados na rede IPMA de ontem na RLC:







Acumulados aqui na zona, linha de colinas baixas na margem ocidental do estuário do Tejo, foram modestos, como é habitual em situações de nuvens baixas e circulação do quadrante Oeste. As nuvens são interceptadas nos montes de Loures, Vialonga, etc.
Estes acumulados são a estreia do mês de Novembro. Entre parêntesis os valores de Outubro.

5,8 mm Vialonga (Morgado)  (106,7 mm)
4,8 mm Póvoa de S. Iria (Escola) (61,0 mm)
3,2 mm Meteo Santa Iria    ( 71,9 mm)
1,5 mm Estacal (Santa Iria) (92,7 mm)
1,0 mm São João da Talha (83,1 mm)

Estes acumulados são semelhantes aos de Lisboa - Gago Coutinho, na mesma linha.


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia. Manhã de outono soalheira. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a SW a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2022 às 09:54)

Boas!

Hoje o dia com uma cara totalmente diferente de ontem, enquanto ontem o dia foi de chuvisco/chuva fraca quase constante, hoje amanheceu com muito Sol e apenas algumas nuvens altas.  

Ontem Rio Maior terminou o dia com *18,4mm*!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2022 às 12:40)

Boas!
Que contraste com o dia de ontem! Está um solão espetacular.
O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos *14,4 mm *por Carnaxide. Bem bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2022 às 16:12)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boas!
> Que contraste com o dia de ontem! Está um solão espetacular.
> O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos *14,4 mm *por Carnaxide. Bem bom!



Boas,
Diz-me uma coisa, aí onde vives a  "serra de Carnaxide" também potencia a precipitação orográfica?
Confesso que nunca vi as altitudes dessa zona e não tenho bem a noção da aproximação desse pequeno relevo junto à malha urbana.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 18:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Diz-me uma coisa, aí onde vives a  "serra de Carnaxide" também potencia a precipitação orográfica?
> Confesso que nunca vi as altitudes dessa zona e não tenho bem a noção da aproximação desse pequeno relevo junto à malha urbana.



A Serra de Carnaxide atinge alguns metros acima dos 200 mm. Costuma potenciar a precipitação que cai na zona da Amadora, com circulação que tenha alguma componente Sul.
Semelhante à Serra de Monsanto em altitude, mas não tem o coberto florestal desta.
Fazia falta uma estação nos topos destas colinas, são os relevos > 200 m mais próximos da costa Lisboa-Oeiras.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2022 às 18:55)

Boas
Ontem acumulados apenas 3,4mm e desde as 00h de hoje 0,2mm nas primeiras horas da madrugada...O dia hoje foi de sol e ameno, com máxima de 21.6ºC.
Agora estão 16,2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2022 às 19:20)

Boa tarde, 

Depois dum dia em que o chuvisco só parou às onze da noite, depois de render quase o dia inteiro (acabou por acumular 8 mm na estação NETATMO mais próxima), o dia de hoje foi soalheiro e bem ameno, com uma máxima superior a 20ºC. 

Entretanto a temperatura já está em queda livre, tendo a mínima sendo batida em grande parte das estações em redor (tirando aquelas que tiveram alguma inversão térmica de madrugada). Sigo com aproximadamente 14ºC por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2022 às 21:07)

10ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2022 às 02:30)

5.2ºC


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2022 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Mínima abaixo de 10 ºC hoje por Samora (9,2 ºC)  Já deu para matar — algumas — saudades daquela coisa chamada **frio** 
Sol radioso e 11 ºC agora.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2022 às 09:11)

Temperatura a descer bastante, já parecia uma manhã de inverno 5°C.


----------



## Sunset (5 Nov 2022 às 11:40)

Salvaterra mínima de 4.8


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2022 às 12:31)

minima de *3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2022 às 15:36)

19,2°C pela Póvoa.
Céu completamente limpo, à excepção de rastos de aviões de curta duração.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2022 às 16:24)

Mínima aqui na Escola de *9,6ºC*. Desde há quase *sete meses* (9 de Abril) que a temperatura não descia abaixo dos 10ºC. 

Vialonga foi aos 7,0ºC. Eólicas paradas, e continuam mesmo agora, sinal da passagem da crista anticiclonica.

Seiça ainda não foi às negativas, ficou-se por 1,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2022 às 17:12)

Boas!

Mínima de 7,6ºC no meu sensor aqui pela Azambuja, a mínima mais baixa da estação até agora!


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2022 às 19:02)

Boa noite

Na *quinta-feira*, os chuviscos/morrinha continuaram pela tarde fora, subindo o acumulado para *2,1 mm *
Tudo encharcado em água durante várias horas. 

Extremos: *12,6ºC **/ **20,3ºC **/ **2,1 mm *

*Ontem* e *hoje* tivemos tempo soalheiro e ameno, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Esta madrugada trouxe boa inversão, com a primeira mínima abaixo dos 10ºC nesta temporada.
Muito orvalho matinal e vento nulo, soprando por vezes uma pequena brisa de N.

Ontem: *11,7ºC / 18,9ºC *
Hoje: *8,9ºC **/ **18,8ºC *

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2022 às 09:02)

Vim até São Martinho do Porto e ... está a chover bem por aqui. Achei mesmo que ia estar sol!


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2022 às 09:26)

Chuva moderada certinha...e  continua...por esta não esperava!


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2022 às 12:57)

minima de 4.5ºC, mais quentinha


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2022 às 13:39)

Chuvisco denso em Loures! Molha bem, céu ameaçador de Nimbostratus baixos. Vento nulo, eólicas paradas. 
18°C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2022 às 20:42)

Boa noite, 
Apesar do céu ameaçador ao longo do dia, não caiu nadinha de nada hoje por aqui. Esteve um tempo bem abafado, depois duma madrugada fresquinha e de dias bem outonais. 

Por aqui só deverá chover amanhã (pouquíssima coisa) e terça. Entretanto neste momento está nevoeiro e 17ºC na maioria das estações em redor.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2022 às 15:56)

Boas!

Aqui por Rio Maior o céu apresenta bastante nebulosidade mas a chuva só deverá chegar amanha.

Hoje de manhã andei em trabalho de campo pela Chamusca e só ao inicio da tarde cheguei a Rio Maior. Em todos os locais por onde passei notava-se que o Outono vai marcando a paisagem há medida que as árvores de folha caduca mudam a cor das suas folhas. Para mim o Outono é estação do ano mais fotogénica!


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 15:59)

Boa tarde
Ainda não há acumulados pela RLC. A frente propriamente dita está longe da costa do Noroeste. Um sistema frontal de fraca actividade, identificado apenas pelo MetOffice, arrasta-se sem revelar ecos significativos por todo o litoral oeste e até às 15h, a rede IPMA nada tinha acumulado.











Se houver precipitação no solo (a maior parte daqueles ecos parece ser de virga, por enquanto), começará pela AML, sudoeste da região Oeste ou mesmo Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 16:21)

Mínima de 14,1ºC aqui na Escola e em Vialonga.
18,9ºC e 19,4ºC neste momento, respectivamente.

Houve alguns acumulados de décimas pelo litoral Oeste durante a madrugada, possivelmente consequência da passagem do ramo quente.

Céu variado, de nuvens médias e altas, agora parecendo mais escuras e carregadas.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2022 às 16:44)

por Coruche está assim, Rio Sorraia assim também


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 17:35)

Chove no litoral de Sintra-Cascais e Serra.
Malveira da Serra acumulou 1,5 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2022 às 18:18)

Boa noite,
Chove bem por aqui neste momento, apesar daquilo que aparece no radar. Já acumula nas estações em redor.


----------



## cactus (7 Nov 2022 às 18:23)

por aqui vai chovendo fraco já á algum tempo


----------



## tucha (7 Nov 2022 às 18:23)

E chove agora com imensidade  aqui no centro na cidade de Lisboa, na Praça  de Alvalade onde estou agora...
Começou  à  coisa de meia hora, assim de leve mas agora está  a intensificar...
Será  para continuar?


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2022 às 18:27)

Boas.
Confirmo a chuva moderada por Lisboa. Mesmo a tempo da hora de ponta.


----------



## meko60 (7 Nov 2022 às 18:47)

Boa noite.
Ao final do dia a chuva chegou, o acumulado vai em 2mm.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 19:00)

tucha disse:


> E chove agora com imensidade  aqui no centro na cidade de Lisboa, na Praça  de Alvalade onde estou agora...
> Começou  à  coisa de meia hora, assim de leve mas agora está  a intensificar...
> Será  para continuar?



Tudo indica que sim:







E caíu forte entre a Azambuja e o Cartaxo:


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2022 às 19:25)

já chuviscou por aqui também


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 19:54)

cactus disse:


> por aqui vai chovendo fraco já á algum tempo





tucha disse:


> E chove agora com imensidade  aqui no centro na cidade de Lisboa, na Praça  de Alvalade onde estou agora...
> Começou  à  coisa de meia hora, assim de leve mas agora está  a intensificar...
> Será  para continuar?





TiagoLC disse:


> Boas.
> Confirmo a chuva moderada por Lisboa. Mesmo a tempo da hora de ponta.



São mesmo as áreas metropolitanas a acumular mais:


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2022 às 20:23)

*4,3 mm* acumulados por Carnaxide. Por vezes ainda cai um "sprayzinho".


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2022 às 21:33)

Vai chovendo com intensidade em São Martinho do Porto!


----------



## tucha (7 Nov 2022 às 22:13)

StormRic disse:


> Tudo indica que sim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: deixei de ver estrelas eheheh, tudo "laranja" agora, ou seja tudo nublado...
Mas não chove...

E ás 20.00 tudo parou, pelo menos aqui pela zona Oriental, que é para onde fui depois.....e já não choveu mais...
Ou seja continuou por mais uma horita, desde as 19 até as 20...
Foi intenso mas neste caso, noite, de pouca dura...:-)
Agora tudo acalmou e até já vem as estrelas entre alguma nuvens..
Mas acredito que se outros locais de Lisboa ou AML choveu tanto como aqui acumulou bastante..


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2022 às 22:25)

Por Alenquer, segundo a rede Netatmo, vai acumulando *2.38mm*.


----------



## dvieira (7 Nov 2022 às 22:36)

Chove forte por aqui. Radar bem composto na minha zona neste momento.


----------



## Pisfip (7 Nov 2022 às 22:56)

Boa noite,
Chove como não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto por estas bandas... As ruas encontram-se alagadas por aqui. 
A alcançar a meta dos 40mm!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2022 às 22:56)

Spray forte deu 5,6 mm por aqui, visibilidade era muito baixa também.

Nowcasting, o IPMA lançou avisos amarelos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2022 às 23:24)

Há já várias horas que chove constantemente, de forma fraca, mas agora de repente caiu um dilúvio... 

PS: Entretanto já está a abrandar... ou então não!


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 23:31)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa noite,
> Chove como não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto por estas bandas... As ruas encontram-se alagadas por aqui.
> A alcançar a meta dos 40mm!



Tal como já tinha mostrado no Litoral Norte o seu potencial para células fortes, esta frente trouxe-as também aqui para a Regiâo Oeste.
E os ecos laranja passaram mesmo sobre a Batalha...






... a caminho das Serras da Cordilheira Central:





Não tenho a certeza de estas células serem já a primeira frente fria, podem ser células pré-frontais.
Para amanhã, lá vem a segunda frente:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 23:38)

Meteo Batalha apanhou em cheio aquela sequência de células: *31,8 mm* em *menos de uma hora*!



Pisfip disse:


> Boa noite,
> Chove como não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto por estas bandas... As ruas encontram-se alagadas por aqui.
> A alcançar a meta dos 40mm!



Fica aqui o registo da estação 






À passagem em Alcobaça, a estação Aljubarrota já registara* 19,6 mm* também em menos de uma hora, mas as células intensificaram-se na continuação para o interior/nordeste.

A IPMA Alcobaça confirma estes valores:* 21,9 mm* na hora das 22h às 23h!


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2022 às 23:41)

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## meko60 (7 Nov 2022 às 23:45)

4,5mm de acumulados até agora. Veremos o que nos deixa a frente de amanhã.


----------



## Pisfip (7 Nov 2022 às 23:58)

StormRic disse:


> Meteo Batalha apanhou em cheio aquela sequência de células: *31,8 mm* em *menos de uma hora*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado por partilhares os dados da minha estação. Foi sem dúvida um registo pouco comum por este local.


----------



## Sunset (7 Nov 2022 às 23:58)

Hoje com 3.05mm de acumulado por Salvaterra


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 00:06)

1.5mm


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 00:26)

Uau, bela chuvada por Carnaxide!


----------



## Mammatus (8 Nov 2022 às 01:13)

Boa madrugada 

Bela chuvada que se abateu por aqui.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2022 às 01:38)

Boas
Ontem 3mm e hoje despois da meia noite mais 1,0mm a ver o que rende esta Terça antes do verão de S martinho.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 02:01)

Pisfip disse:


> Obrigado por partilhares os dados da minha estação. Foi sem dúvida um registo pouco comum por este local.





Pisfip disse:


> Boa noite,
> Chove como não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto por estas bandas... As ruas encontram-se alagadas por aqui.
> A alcançar a meta dos 40mm!



Quando puseste esta mensagem saltou-me logo o alarme (durante algum tempo não estive a seguir o radar, ocupado pelo trabalho). 
Observadores atentos e estações em tempo quase real é mesmo o melhor de um seguimento
Tinhas acabado de presenciar os *21 mm em 20 minutos*, das 22:29 às 22:49, que a tua estação registou, e o radar lá estava para o confirmar. Não estava nada à espera que esta frente gerasse tais células a esta latitude (já o tinha feito no Norte, mas não com tanta intensidade). Aliás, nos registos horários do IPMA escapou-me os* 9,1 mm* de *Cabo Carvoeiro* na hora anterior, porque até então os acumulados eram relativamente modestos e de acordo com o esperado. Era um aviso de que tinham entrado células com grande potencial.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 02:03)

vai chovendo moderado agora


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2022 às 02:12)

Boa madrugada,

Bastante surpreendido com este final de tarde/noite. 1° sector a render 12.4mm. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 03:12)

david 6 disse:


> vai chovendo moderado agora



Novamente, mesmo de raspão aí por Coruche, a frente produziu células localmente intensas:









E continuaram a gerar-se nessa zona pelo menos por mais uma hora:





A frente, hoje, já tinha deixado acumulados significativos, na península de Setúbal, especialmente numa faixa passando por Seixal, Barreiro, Moita e Alcochete:


----------



## meko60 (8 Nov 2022 às 08:20)

Bom dia.
Por enquanto o Sol espreita, a madrugada deixou 4mm acumulados. A temperatura mantém-se agradável para a época, 17,7ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2022 às 08:28)

Por enquanto apenas uns míseros 0,12 mm por aqui.....


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia 

Desde a manhã de domingo até agora, o céu tem se apresentado geralmente nublado com abertas. 
Aguaceiros desde o final da tarde de ontem, que ontem rendeu *1,2 mm *e hoje segue nos *6 mm *
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de SW-W. 

Venha a próxima frente  

Domingo: *10,5ºC **/ **20,7ºC *
Ontem: *14,3ºC **/ **20,0ºC *

T. Atual: *18,3ºC *
HR: 99%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## marcoguarda (8 Nov 2022 às 10:59)

Estou a receber vídeos de um pequeno fenómeno que acabou de acontecer na Marinha Grande, na zona industrial. Muita chuva e vento, árvores caídas e chapas metálicas das empresas a voar.
Fenómeno muito localizado porque na Burinhosa (a 5km +/-) não se passou nada.


----------



## dASk (8 Nov 2022 às 11:09)

Bom dia, chuva moderada a forte na Moita desde há uns 10m.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Nov 2022 às 11:27)

Muita chuva a caminho da AML que deverá cair em 30/45 mins...


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Nov 2022 às 12:00)

Aqui fez-se noite.
Chuva moderada e certinha.
Assim é que é


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 12:12)

Boas!
E do nada são 18h.  Muito escuro.
Chove bem e de forma persistente por Lisboa.


----------



## Luis Rafael (8 Nov 2022 às 12:18)

Baixa da Banheira a chegar aos 15mm, vamos ver no final do dia


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2022 às 12:22)

Chove com intensidade. Acumulado de 12 litros desde a meia noite.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Nov 2022 às 12:38)

Chuva forte agora.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2022 às 12:51)

Chuva forte por São Martinho do Porto, puxada a vento por vezes forte. Tem caído grandes cargas desde manhã. Temporal!

Por Alenquer, aparentemente está a ser mais fraco com apenas 1,2mm acumulado.


----------



## meko60 (8 Nov 2022 às 13:04)

Acalmou a chuva por agora. Deixou 12,4mm acumulados.


----------



## LMMS (8 Nov 2022 às 13:04)

A chover muito na Parede, quase 250 mm de rate


----------



## LMMS (8 Nov 2022 às 13:08)

Screenshot, 2022-11-08 16:07:42 - Paste.Pics
					

Screenshot view




					paste.pics
				



Não consigo colocar as imagens diretamente aqui no fórum, quando uso o meu tablet Android 11. Tem que ser assim!


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2022 às 13:10)

Chuva forte neste momento em Coimbra. 25,9mm acumulados na estação wunderground de São Martinho.


----------



## casr26 (8 Nov 2022 às 13:23)

Zona Oeste pela zona do Bombarral vai caindo alguma chuva mas nada de muito significativo, a espaços o sol vai aparecendo de forma tímida entre as nuvens e depois lá voltam a cair uns pingos, um dia normal de outono/inverno.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 13:27)

por aqui choveu agora moderado, agora está a pausar


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 13:37)

Chove com muita intensidade por Lisboa (Alvalade). Acumulados a rondar os 15 mm e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2022 às 13:44)

Em Camarate foram 10 minutos chuva muito intensa. Mas já está a abrandar.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 13:50)

Chove torrencialmente tipo chuveiro agora. Está mesmo agreste!


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2022 às 13:51)

Continua a chover com intensidade em Coimbra.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Nov 2022 às 13:52)

Chuva torrencial!

Onde está o aviso amarelo para Lisboa?

Edit: acabei de ficar sem luz. Ambiente medonho lá fora!


----------



## tucha (8 Nov 2022 às 13:54)

Chove torrencialmente aqui pelo Parque das Nacões agora desde há uma hora atrás...!
Choveu toda a manha, mas com menos intensidade...
Acho que este ano ainda não tinha visto tanta chuva tão forte e tão continua por aqui!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 14:03)

Está perigoso lá fora. Acumulados já a rondar os 35 mm (!!!) nas estações lisboetas. E continua a chover torrencialmente!


----------



## Aspvl (8 Nov 2022 às 14:05)

Impressionante a rajada de vento há cerca de 2 minutos perto de Campo de Ourique! Senti o vento a empurrar-me violentamente. Talvez a rajada tenha sido agravada por algum "afunilar" dos prédios...

EDIT(15h00): Há alguns posts no Twitter de pessoas que sentiram a mesma ventania repentina. Descobri também este vídeo que menciona um «tornado». Parece-me um pouco imprudente dizê-lo, eu diria que foi um microburst, mas vendo o vídeo repetidas vezes é possível ver - ainda que de forma pouco nítida - um pouco de rotação. Sem qualquer sombra de dúvida que foi algo extremo e que meteu medo! Há uma parte em que se nota um pequeno flash, provavelmente de um cabo da rede eléctrica que se rompeu.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2022 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros fracos e curtos aqui por Rio Maior que apenas renderam 0,6mm, temos agora chuva mais consistente.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 14:31)

chuva um pouco mais forte agora


----------



## fhff (8 Nov 2022 às 14:31)

Neste momento um autêntico dilúvio por Colares...Manhã toda de chuva, mas moderada.


----------



## Candy (8 Nov 2022 às 14:32)

14h06... Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche. A maior força da chuva apanhei na estrada! Aqui já não estava tão forte.
Foi um pé de água monumental.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2022 às 14:49)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros fracos e curtos aqui por Rio Maior que apenas renderam 0,6mm, temos agora chuva mais consistente.



Cai agora um período de chuva forte aqui em Rio Maior!  Veremos quanto acumula!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 14:53)

Foi mesmo caótico o que se passou na capital.

Acumulados na última hora nas estações do IPMA:
- Lisboa, Gago Coutinho: *27,6 mm*. 
- Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda: *17 mm.
- *Lisboa, Amoreiras: *12,6 mm*.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Nov 2022 às 14:54)

Circula este vídeo de Lisboa.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 14:58)

Avenida 5 de outubro, em Lisboa:


Eixo Norte-Sul, em Sete Rios:


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 15:06)

chuva bem forte aqui também agora  , foi o que deixou essa chuva em Lisboa chegou aqui agora


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 15:08)

Dilúvio


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 15:09)

Alcântara:


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2022 às 15:09)

Por Coimbra, quase 40mm acumulados na estação Ipma de Bencanta, entre as 12 e as 14h. Na estação do aeródromo, mais a sul da cidade, os acumulados foram mais modestos.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2022 às 15:13)

Há mais vídeos no Facebook, depois coloco uma foto dos vídeos. Foi mesmo um tornado.

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Nov 2022 às 15:14)

Já relatos de um tornado/downburst em Alcântara. Árvores de grande porte caídas no Alto de Santo Amaro.

Nem um aviso amarelo... Incrível.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 15:16)

chuva a acalmar, o aspecto do céu está assim, ainda levantou um pouco o vento também


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2022 às 15:19)

Túnel de Bencanta novamente inundado. Já é tradição, é como o túnel de Olhão.


----------



## tucha (8 Nov 2022 às 15:25)

E agora tudo parou e acalmou..já  nao chove e até  já  vi um raiozinho de sol...
Mas mto deve ter acumulado por Lisboa toda, por aquilo que choveu aqui compreende-se que a estacao da Gago Coutinho  tenha tido esse resultado!


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2022 às 15:38)

MSantos disse:


> Cai agora um período de chuva forte aqui em Rio Maior!  Veremos quanto acumula!



O período de chuva forte que se bateu aqui por Rio Maior durou uns 20 minutos e acumulou 13,1mm.. O dia segue com 13,9mm. 

Por agora o sol brilhando entre nuvens.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2022 às 15:44)

Boa tarde, 
Ontem a chuva fraca e o "dilúvio" ainda acumulou 7,1 mm na estação mais próxima. Entretanto a madrugada trouxe mais 5,8 mm para o balde molhado. 

Hoje a manhã foi acompanhada de aguaceiros bastante intensos (alguns, sim, verdadeiros dilúvios), que elevaram o acumulado diário para os 18,3 mm, na mesma estação. O céu agora já está a limpar gradualmente e já se notam algumas abertas no céu.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

Acabo de ler escrito à 28 minutos, na zona de Pegões na A13 cone de tornado bem definido.
Segue o comentário





Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2022 às 15:50)

A linha de instabilidade a meu ver intensificou e novos tornados poderão surgir. Visto que já houve em Lisboa, possivelmente em Pegões (A13).






Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Nov 2022 às 15:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Avenida 5 de outubro, em Lisboa:
> 
> 
> Eixo Norte-Sul, em Sete Rios:


Essa zona do Eixo Norte Sul tem um sistema de escoamento ridiculo. São meia dúzia de tubos que mandam a água para baixo para Sete-Rios, acontece que em dias de maior chuva, os tubos não dão vazão á água.. O que me espanta é que como é que em 2022 e isso continua na mesma...


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 15:56)

Miguel96 disse:


> A linha de instabilidade a meu ver intensificou e novos tornados poderão surgir. Visto que já houve em Lisboa, possivelmente em Pegões (A13).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, desde que as células apanhem terreno mais plano. O provável F0 de Alcântara teve duração muito curta, provavelmente já vinha da boca do Tejo sem _touchdown_ visível, dissipou-se rapidamente de encontro à encosta dos Prazeres.

EDIÇÃO: acrescentei o termo "provável", visto que por enquanto se trata apenas da minha opinião, não está confirmado oficialmente.


----------



## tucha (8 Nov 2022 às 16:03)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Essa zona do Eixo Norte Sul tem um sistema de escoamento ridiculo. São meia dúzia de tubos que mandam a água para baixo para Sete-Rios, acontece que em dias de maior chuva, os tubos não dão vazão á água.. O que me espanta é que como é que em 2022 e isso continua na mesma...


Parece que aqui na zona Oriental de Lisboa aconteceu o mesmo, nao dei conta mas parece que o tunel que leva à  Praça José  Queiroz  fechou...
Cada vez mais acontecem estes fenomenos repetinos e fortes  e ninguem se preocupa antes com limpeza ou escoamento  de nada...
Enfim...


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2022 às 16:08)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, desde que as células apanhem terreno mais plano. O F0 de Alcântara teve duração muito curta, provavelmente já vinha da boca do Tejo sem _touchdown_ visível, dissipou-se rapidamente de encontro à encosta dos Prazeres.


Porquê F0? Já foi classificado ou tem a confirmação efetiva de tornado?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2022 às 16:26)

Parece-me mais um gustnado do que um tornado.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2022 às 16:29)

Tornado deixa rasto de destruição em Santo Estevão com mais de 200 árvores destruídas e 10 casas afectadas (com Fotos)
					

Um fenómeno de vento extremo, semelhante ao ocorrido a 24 de Dezembro do ano passado em Foros de Salvaterra, que teve lugar pouco depois das 15 horas desta terça-feira, 8 de Novembro, em Santo Estevão,




					noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt
				




A zona de Santo Estêvão (Benavente) também foi hoje ao inicio da tarde atingida por um tornado ou outro evento extremo de vento localizado. Os meus pais que moram na localidade ficaram mais de 2h sem eletricidade mas não se aperceberam de nada.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 16:36)

MSantos disse:


> Tornado deixa rasto de destruição em Santo Estevão com mais de 200 árvores destruídas e 10 casas afectadas (com Fotos)
> 
> 
> Um fenómeno de vento extremo, semelhante ao ocorrido a 24 de Dezembro do ano passado em Foros de Salvaterra, que teve lugar pouco depois das 15 horas desta terça-feira, 8 de Novembro, em Santo Estevão,
> ...




deve ter sido tudo a mesma célula, a mesma que provocou em Lisboa, movimento era para NE, depois passou ai e posteriormente passou por aqui, mas aqui aumentou um pouco o vento mas nada de especial, deu foi um período de chuva bem forte, foi da última foto que postei, essa zona de Santo Estêvão, segundo as ocorrências no site da ProCiv, fica mais ou menos a 15km em linha recta daqui


----------



## Stormlover (8 Nov 2022 às 16:41)

Situação em Loures
Tudo ao lado  so algum período intenso de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 16:47)

vitamos disse:


> Porquê F0? Já foi classificado ou tem a confirmação efetiva de tornado?


É apenas a minha opinião baseada nos relatos e nos vídeos e imagens de reportagem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 17:08)

Valores de acumulados em várias estações WU de Lisboa, ainda não comparados com estações oficiais, podem explicar, em parte, as inundações ocorridas em alguns locais.
Por exemplo, o valor extraordinário de *16,5 mm em 10 minutos* (num total do dia de 42,2 mm) na estação Praça de Espanha, registado entre as 13:54 e as 14:04.

No mesmo período de 10 minutos (13:55 - 14:05), Largo do Rato registou *12,0 mm* (dia: 41,9 mm).

Numa estação na área de Picoas, valores menores, destaque só para os *9,9 mm em 20 minutos* (13:49 - 14:09).


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Nov 2022 às 17:32)

Foi isto que causou o caos em Lisboa... 




Agora, alguém me explica como é que um eco que nem amarelo é deixa tanta pluviosidade? Se fosse amarelo/vermelho até entendia, mas verde? Erro do radar que tambem enganou o IPMA em nao lancar nenhum alerta?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2022 às 17:37)

slbgdt disse:


> Circula este vídeo de Lisboa.


Bom fim de tarde.

Na minha opinião, vale o que vale, isto é um tornado. F0, F1...
Pode ser muito curto mas vê-se claramente rotação, não da célula mas ao nível do solo.
O que caracteriza bem um tornado "típico" é observar-se a rotação no solo; quanto mais visível, mais detritos ele transporta.
Como é um meio urbano os detritos são poucos, mas ainda assim visíveis.

Muito interessante este fenómeno.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2022 às 17:41)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Foi isto que causou o caos em Lisboa...
> Ver anexo 2789
> 
> Agora, alguém me explica como é que um eco que nem amarelo é deixa tanta pluviosidade? Se fosse amarelo/vermelho até entendia, mas verde? Erro do radar que tambem enganou o IPMA em nao lancar nenhum alerta?


A resolução das imagens é baixa, mas é nítido que nesse período houve um ponto laranja sobre a cidade.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Nov 2022 às 17:57)

Por volta das 13h50-14h, a chuva tinha de facto um caracter excepcionalmente torrencial (ate parecia que estava a cair granizo intenso pelo barulho do telheiro da minha varanda).
A rua parecia um rio. Mas isso já é a 3ª vez que acontece desde setembro.
Quanto ao fenómeno de Alcântara, tratar-se-á de um tornado de categoria F0.
O Jardim de Santo Amaro ficou uma lástima 
Agora tudo calmo. 16,8ºC


----------



## LMMS (8 Nov 2022 às 18:08)

Ainda bem que o meu velhote hoje não estava em Alcântara.
Amanhã lá vai ter que limpar a loja, ele tem uma Barbearia na Rua Vieira da Silva.
Já agora se alguém precisar de ir ao baeta e estiver na zona, às Segundas, Quartas e Sextas de manhã ele costuma lá estar.
Já tem quase 85 anos.
No vídeo dos 42 segundos registado na Marisqueira O David em Alcântara logo no começo se vê a rua onde o meu velhote tem a loja.









						O "fenómeno extremo" em Alcântara (Lisboa) foi um tornado cientificamente fraco mas empiricamente forte | TVI Notícias
					

Os moradores de Alcântara dizem que nunca viram nada assim. Caíram árvores, os telhados perderam telhas. Fomos ver o que diz o IPMA




					tvi.iol.pt


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 18:53)

Mais registos de Alcântara:


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 19:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais registos de Alcântara:


Ainda ninguém me tirou a dúvida: havia, ao menos, Aviso Amarelo para Precipitação em Lisboa?


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 19:03)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda ninguém me tirou a dúvida: havia, ao menos, Aviso Amarelo para Precipitação em Lisboa?


Não havia qualquer aviso. Fiz questão de ir atualizando o site na altura para ver se lançavam mas nada.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2022 às 19:08)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda ninguém me tirou a dúvida: havia, ao menos, Aviso Amarelo para Precipitação em Lisboa?


Quando vi os acumulados horários das estações de Lisboa e depois de começar a ver registos nas redes sociais, fui ao site do IPMA e não havia qualquer aviso, nem sequer em cima da hora. Apenas havia avisos de Leiria para Norte.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Nov 2022 às 19:31)

Se me pagassem para fazer igual ao ipma já tinha sido despedido á muito...


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 20:07)

Claro que ajudou bastante, à incapacidade dos colectores pluviais na baixa de Alcântara, a  Preia-mar ser às 15:06 e de Lua Cheia, 3,8 m!
Cerca das 13h/14h o rio estava em corrente forte da maré a encher. Na boca do Tejo a ondulação ao largo era de cerca de 3,5 m a 4,0 m, o período de pico das ondas era cerca de 13 a 14 segundos entre o Bugio e Algés.













Vídeo do radar dinâmico sobre Lisboa, entre as 13:00 e as 14:10


----------



## MrCrowley (8 Nov 2022 às 20:19)

StormRic disse:


> Claro que ajudou bastante, à incapacidade dos colectores pluviais na baixa de Alcântara, a  Preia-mar ser às 15:06 e de Lua Cheia, 3,8 m!
> Cerca das 13h/14h o rio estava em corrente forte da maré a encher. Na boca do Tejo a ondulação ao largo era de cerca de 3,5 m a 4,0 m, o período de pico das ondas era cerca de 13 a 14 segundos entre o Bugio e Algés.
> 
> 
> ...


Impossivel de prever, certo?

Acho que pós-facto tecemos criticas aos do costume, mas ninguem esta na pele de quem tem responsabilidade...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Nov 2022 às 20:19)

StormRic disse:


> Claro que ajudou bastante, à incapacidade dos colectores pluviais na baixa de Alcântara, a  Preia-mar ser às 15:06 e de Lua Cheia, 3,8 m!
> Cerca das 13h/14h o rio estava em corrente forte da maré a encher. Na boca do Tejo a ondulação ao largo era de cerca de 3,5 m a 4,0 m, o período de pico das ondas era cerca de 13 a 14 segundos entre o Bugio e Algés.
> 
> 
> ...


Eh pá tudo bem mas foram o que? 12 minutos de chuva intensa? Aconteceu o que aconteceu? Então e se de repente isto começar a ser um evento normal e não algo raro? Lisboa fica debaixo de água? Eu não consigo entender como é que os anos passam e não se faz nada.. As árvores caírem tudo bem, faz parte, agora partes do eixo norte sul completamente debaixo de água sempre que chove torrencialmente em Lisboa? A baixa completamente alagada sempre que chove mais que o normal? Eu não percebo nada do assunto mas já deveria ter sido feito algo a muito...


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 20:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Eh pá tudo bem mas foram o que? 12 minutos de chuva intensa? Aconteceu o que aconteceu? Então e se de repente isto começar a ser um evento normal e não algo raro? Lisboa fica debaixo de água? Eu não consigo entender como é que os anos passam e não se faz nada.. As árvores caírem tudo bem, faz parte, agora partes do eixo norte sul completamente debaixo de água sempre que chove torrencialmente em Lisboa? A baixa completamente alagada sempre que chove mais que o normal? Eu não percebo nada do assunto mas já deveria ter sido feito algo a muito...


Os dados que acrescentei, para além dos acumulados registados, contribuem para o problema mas não o justificam. Claro que o sistema de colectores não funciona para todos os eventos que sempre foram expectáveis e, pior ainda, para os que são previsíveis no futuro. O problema pode nem sequer ser resolúvel de todo, Lisboa tem faixas ribeirinhas que foram tomadas ao rio e se encontram a cotas demasiado baixas. Mais tarde ou mais cedo terão que ser abandonadas certas zonas ou encarecer para lá do aceitável os sistemas de drenagem, os quais poderão ter que incluir bombagem de grande capacidade e elevação do nível das vias com fecho dos andares térreos. Uma coisa parece já certa, o nível do Tejo irá subir, e os fenómenos que causam estas situações aumentarão de intensidade.

Edição: o que se passa no eixo norte-sul é pura incompetência  dos projectistas e dos orçamentos destinados a estas obras, não pode haver outra justificação. Não há lugar, sequer, a desculpas tais como entupimento dos sumidouros e colectores por folhas e lixos, quando a inundação é num viaduto bem elevado.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 20:51)

MrCrowley disse:


> Impossivel de prever, certo?
> 
> Acho que pós-facto tecemos criticas aos do costume, mas ninguem esta na pele de quem tem responsabilidade...



Pelo contrário, bem possível de prever, pois são ocorrências recorrentes, e neste caso de Alcântara com frequência quase anual. A partir de certo nível do balanço prejuízos/custos da prevenção, o problema torna-se meramente político. Os dados científicos e técnicos estão há que tempos em cima da mesa, falta coragem política para fazer o que mais tarde ou mais cedo será feito.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 21:09)

O que causou os problemas em Lisboa, e na área do Vale do Tejo, foi a linha de instabilidade pré-frontal.
Às 18h, a frente ainda não tinha passado na AML:


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 21:13)

Mais uns registos do fenómeno de vento em Lisboa (que eu acho ter sido um tornado F0):


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2022 às 21:30)

StormRic disse:


> Mais uns registos do fenómeno de vento em Lisboa (que eu acho ter sido um tornado F0):


No segundo vídeo parece-me claríssimo que se trata de um tornado.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 21:31)

Marinha Grande:









						Vento arranca estruturas e revestimento de empresa da Marinha Grande
					

Intempérie provocou também a queda de árvores sobre as instalações e algumas viaturas estacionadas no local.




					www.tsf.pt


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2022 às 21:33)

Mais uma dose de chuva torrencial neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 21:49)

TiagoLC disse:


> Mais uma dose de chuva torrencial neste momento.



Parece que agora é mesmo a frente fria. Mais longe no oceano, a noroeste, é uma oclusão que vai afectar o Norte, regenerar-se talvez em linha de instabilidade:


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2022 às 21:59)

Aqui em Setúbal tenho registados hoje 25,4mm em pouco mais de 2h de chuva..


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 22:05)

Chuva moderada a forte chegou aqui à Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Dos 8,1 mm acumulados até às 15:15, passou agora para *13,7 mm* e continua.






Movimento dos ecos agora com uma componente Oeste preponderante.

Mas a estação Estacal (Santa Iria), ao contrário aqui da Póvoa, já levava 21,6 mm da linha de instabilidade do início da tarde; leva agora 27,4 mm.


----------



## Luis Martins (8 Nov 2022 às 22:06)

Chuva torrencial durante uns minutos.


----------



## meko60 (8 Nov 2022 às 22:09)

Mantém-se a chuva aqui por Almada velha, 15,3mm acumulados. 16,3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2022 às 22:14)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Se me pagassem para fazer igual ao ipma já tinha sido despedido á muito...





Davidmpb disse:


> Sim vai chover, mas também não é motivo para esses avisos da proteção civil, situação perfeitamente banal para a altura do ano.


Quando nós próprios no forum dizemos isto, não podemos exigir mais ao ipma, certo?

Edit: apenas agarrei num exemplo... houve mais.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2022 às 22:27)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal tenho registados hoje 25,4mm em pouco mais de 2h de chuva..


Partiu-se o escudo?


----------



## Mammatus (8 Nov 2022 às 22:34)

Será mesmo a frente fria?

Certo é que está a ser o período de precipitação mais forte do dia. Apesar do dia ter sido bem regado, esteve longe da adversidade que se abateu sobre algumas zonas de Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 22:42)

a chover bem por aqui também


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2022 às 22:47)

vitamos disse:


> Quando nós próprios no forum dizemos isto, não podemos exigir mais ao ipma, certo?
> 
> Edit: apenas agarrei num exemplo... houve mais.


Para já, eu não critiquei o IPMA. 
Do mesmo modo que no outro dia houve aqui uma situação forte, sem nada o prever, hoje aconteceu o mesmo... Se até os próprios profissionais falham, quanto mais eu e com isto, não quer dizer que os profissionais são melhores que os amadores ou vice versa.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2022 às 23:41)

subiu de 14.4 para *18mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2022 às 00:39)

Mais um evento crítico por Lisboa, desta vez foi o eixo Alcantâra-Gago Coutinho. Estive pela baixa o dia todo, não foi nada de mais para além do riacho costume desde a Av. Liberdade até à Praça do Comércio.

+20 mm em 1 hora por Lisboa é suficiente para causar os estragos vistos.

Alguns vídeos e fotos:



Por aqui rendeu 16 mm.

Temperatura bem estável nos 15ºC, pensava que iria estar mais frio.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 01:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais um evento crítico por Lisboa, desta vez foi o eixo Alcantâra-Gago Coutinho. Estive pela baixa o dia todo, não foi nada de mais para além do riacho costume desde a Av. Liberdade até à Praça do Comércio.
> 
> +20 mm em 1 hora por Lisboa é suficiente para causar os estragos vistos.
> 
> ...



IPMA confirma tornado:

" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 01:12)

Convém referir, que apesar da violência, a(s) célula(s) de Lisboa não tiveram qualquer actividade aléctrica. 

Neste momento ainda se alinham ecos com aspecto de linha de instabilidade, uma vez que a frente fria já terá passado, desde o Litoral Norte até ao largo da costa da Região Oeste:


----------



## N_Fig (9 Nov 2022 às 02:14)

Grande chuvada do nada na Figueira, mas parece ter durado só uns minutitos


----------



## Tufao André (9 Nov 2022 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Final de tarde e noite de anteontem (2f) marcados pela chuva fraca a moderada, em alguns momentos mesmo forte, que rendeu 9,9 mm até às 0h.

Ontem, durante a madrugada, mais alguns aguaceiros, no entanto foi pela hora de almoço que caiu um dilúvio durante algum tempo!! O acumulado total do dia ficou nos *32 mm.

 *Tudo bem mais calmo hoje


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2022 às 10:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Partiu-se o escudo?


Ontem sim   

Acumulados ontem 26,0mm

Hoje acumulou 0,2mm de madrugada 

Agora sol e tempo bastante ameno


----------



## fernandinand (9 Nov 2022 às 10:34)

A coisa começa a 'compor-se' para os meus lados...


----------



## Luis Rafael (9 Nov 2022 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Ontem foi o dia do ano 2022 que mais choveu até ao presente.

O histórico de precipitação do ano 2022 é este:




Estou expectante até ao final do ano.


----------



## RStorm (9 Nov 2022 às 12:09)

Bom dia

O dia de ontem rendeu no total *12,6 mm*
Por aqui foi um dia pacato de chuva, em geral moderada e certinha, o mesmo não se poderá dizer dos nossos vizinhos da margem norte 

Extremos: *16,5ºC* */ 20,6ºC /* *12,6 mm*

Hoje sigo com céu pouco nublado e *0,6 mm*, resultante de um aguaceiro no inicio da madrugada.
O vento vai soprando muito fraco a nulo de W.
Agora vamos ter uma breve pausa na chuva com a chegada do Verão de São Martinho 

Mínima: *14,4ºC*
T. Atual: *19,1ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: Nulo



Miguel96 disse:


> Acabo de ler escrito à 28 minutos, na zona de Pegões na A13 cone de tornado bem definido.
> Segue o comentário


Boas, há mais informações sobre esse possível tornado? Tentei procurar e não encontrei nada 
Seria um registo interessante, que tal como já foi mencionado num dos comentários, já não é primeira vez que ocorre algo do género naquela zona.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2022 às 12:19)

Segundo o meu pai, o tornado que passou ontem ligeiramente a Norte de Santo Estêvão (Benavente) deixou um rasto de destruição de cerca de 100m de largura ao longo de quase 3km. Felizmente falhou o centro da aldeia (por pouco mais de 1km) senão teria sido terrível. 

Árvores de grande porte partidas e arrancadas pela raiz e cerca de 10 casas sofreram danos nos telhados. Deve ter sido quase de certeza um fenómeno mais forte e duradouro do que o de Alcântara, mas como não atingiu (felizmente) nenhum grande centro urbano vai passar quase ao lado da comunicação social nacional.









						Tornado deixa rasto de destruição em Santo Estevão com mais de 200 árvores destruídas e 10 casas afectadas (com Fotos)
					

Um fenómeno de vento extremo, semelhante ao ocorrido a 24 de Dezembro do ano passado em Foros de Salvaterra, que teve lugar pouco depois das 15 horas desta terça-feira, 8 de Novembro, em Santo Estevão,




					noticiasdosorraia.sapo.pt


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 14:40)

MSantos disse:


> Segundo o meu pai, o tornado que passou ontem ligeiramente a Norte de Santo Estêvão (Benavente) deixou um rasto de destruição de cerca de 100m de largura ao longo de quase 3km. Felizmente falhou o centro da aldeia (por pouco mais de 1km) senão teria sido terrível.
> 
> Árvores de grande porte partidas e arrancadas pela raiz e cerca de 10 casas sofreram danos nos telhados. Deve ter sido quase de certeza um fenómeno mais forte e duradouro do que o de Alcântara, mas como não atingiu (felizmente) nenhum grande centro urbano vai passar quase ao lado da comunicação social nacional.
> 
> ...



Não pode haver dúvida de que foi um tornado, na forma como os troncos das árvores estão partidos, sofreram torção violenta.
Aguardemos pela apreciação do IPMA, relativamente aos três ou quatro possíveis tornados. Oficialmente só se pronunciaram até agora, que eu saiba, sobre o de Alcântara.
Os outros eventos serão este de Santo Estevão, o de Pegões e ainda um possível na Marinha Grande.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 15:14)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem foi o dia do ano 2022 que mais choveu até ao presente.
> 
> O histórico de precipitação do ano 2022 é este:
> ...



 Boa apresentação gráfica dos dados, dá uma perfeita ideia geral do ano e ainda com todo o detalhe. Janeiro e Fevereiro parecem uma segunda "estação seca", fria em vez de quente.
Pela cadência mais frequente e regular dos eventos de chuva desde Outubro as expectativas são positivas de que assim continue, ao menos mais dois meses...

Os dados de Agosto estão mesmo todos perdidos?


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2022 às 15:18)

StormRic disse:


> Não pode haver dúvida de que foi um tornado, na forma como os troncos das árvores estão partidos, sofreram torção violenta.
> Aguardemos pela apreciação do IPMA, relativamente aos três ou quatro possíveis tornados. Oficialmente só se pronunciaram até agora, que eu saiba, sobre o de Alcântara.
> Os outros eventos serão este de Santo Estevão, o de Pegões e ainda um possível na Marinha Grande.



"(...) Tendo em conta ocorrências já registadas pela Protecção Civil em Benavente, no distrito de Santarém, *o tornado segue da capital para nordeste*, na direcção das regiões da Guarda e Castelo Branco."

PÚBLICO


----------



## Luis Rafael (9 Nov 2022 às 15:29)

StormRic disse:


> Boa apresentação gráfica dos dados, dá uma perfeita ideia geral do ano e ainda com todo o detalhe. Janeiro e Fevereiro parecem uma segunda "estação seca", fria em vez de quente.
> Pela cadência mais frequente e regular dos eventos de chuva desde Outubro as expectativas são positivas de que assim continue, ao menos mais dois meses...
> 
> Os dados de Agosto estão mesmo todos perdidos?


Olá Stormric,

Obrigado pelo teu feedback. É mesmo importante saber que o trabalho que se faz, de alguma maneira é apreciado por outros.

Sim, quando olhamos numa perspetiva anual, vê se bem a tal "estação seca" que referes. 

O mês de Agosto está a zeros em relação à precipitação, é nulo. 

Em relação à temperatura o cenário é este:





Obrigado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá Stormric,
> 
> Obrigado pelo teu feedback. É mesmo importante saber que o trabalho que se faz, de alguma maneira é apreciado por outros.
> 
> ...



Estes gráficos também ficavam bem no tópico da monitorização do clima de Portugal!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 20:10)

Filme do radar de Coruche, desde dia 7 às 12h. Convém ver a parte de ontem cerca do início da tarde, em velocidade reduzida do vídeo, para perceber que a célula que afectou Lisboa, produzindo um tornado de curta duração, continuou para NE/ENE, e ao passar pela zona de Santo Estêvão terá produzido outro evento de vento extremo, possivelmente também outro tornado (não será o mesmo tornado nos dois eventos, pois o primeiro dissipou-se logo ao passar nas colinas de Lisboa e os relatos do segundo, no facebook, descrevem um rasto até 1 Km).




Também é possível ver que essa célula/grupo de células não chegou a passar para o distrito de Castelo Branco, quer por se ter dissipado quer porque a trajectória da linha de instabilidade se orientava no sentido ENE, saindo do território pela fronteira de Portalegre/Tejo Internacional.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2022 às 20:13)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá Stormric,
> 
> Obrigado pelo teu feedback. É mesmo importante saber que o trabalho que se faz, de alguma maneira é apreciado por outros.
> 
> ...


Foi esta a fonte de inspiração para as cores?



Sagrada by Jaap Pol, no Flickr

Foi a primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça assim que vi a tua folha de excel das temperaturas  
Concordando com o @StormRic , ambas têm uma excelente apresentação


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 20:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Foi esta a fonte de inspiração para as cores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visão e associação visual de um Fotógrafo, sem dúvida. 

(Bela foto da obra quase surreal do genial Gaudi)


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2022 às 20:26)

StormRic disse:


> Visão e associação visual de um Fotógrafo, sem dúvida.
> 
> (Bela foto da obra quase surreal do genial Gaudi)


 

Pena é a foto não ser minha!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2022 às 20:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Pena é a foto não ser minha!



Mas podia ser! E não invalida o que escrevi referindo-me à tua associação de ideias visuais, própria de um Fotógrafo, com maiúscula!


----------



## Geopower (10 Nov 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com nevoeiro em dissipação em Lisboa. Na margem sul do Tejo mantém-se o nevoeiro.
Panorâmica a sul a partir do tabuleiro de acesso à ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Nov 2022 às 12:18)

Mau tempo na região de Lisboa provoca inundações e quedas de árvores              

 
O mau tempo que se fez sentir no dia de anteontem, 8 de novembro, em Portugal continental, provocou inundações e corte de vias na cidade de Lisboa. Até ao momento não há registo de feridos nem desalojados, apenas de danos materiais.


Segundo a Proteção Civil, foram registadas 229 ocorrências relacionadas com o estado do tempo, entre as 12:00 e as 22:00 UTC de terça-feira, maioritariamente relacionadas com inundações e quedas de árvores. De acordo com a diretora do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil, Margarida Castro Martins, às 22 horas de anteontem ainda estavam 25 ocorrências ativas, e no dia de ontem ainda estiveram em curso alguns trabalhos de limpeza e remoção de destroços, nomeadamente de árvores de grande porte, que têm de ser cortadas e removidas posteriormente. Em resultado das quedas de árvores, pelo menos 25 viaturas em Alcântara sofreram danos. O vento forte fez com que o telhado do Banco Alimentar contra a Fome tivesse sido afetado e arrastado.



Das ocorrências registadas, 82 foram referentes a inundações, 51 em espaços privados e 31 em espaços públicos, e 27 quedas de árvores, tendo afetado, maioritariamente, as freguesias de Alcântara (33 situações), Alvalade (30), Estrela (28) e Avenidas Novas (28).



Segundo Margarida Castro Martins, tratou-se de um fenómeno extremo inesperado, não previsto pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), tendo consistido num pico de precipitação, acompanhado por ventos fortes, entre as 13:00 e 14:00, e culminado com um tornado na zona de Alcântara. As inundações registadas deveram-se ao pico de precipitação, que provocou um fluxo anormal de água, tendo como consequência o levantamento de muitas tampas de escoamento de água, em simultâneo com a maré alta.



De acordo com o IPMA, o tornado de fraca intensidade observado tratou-se de “uma supercélula, que passou com bastante atividade e fez um movimento rotacional que terá resultado na imagem semelhante a um funil”. Este fenómeno de vento extremo teve curta duração.



A Proteção Civil alertou na passada segunda-feira, para a possibilidade de chuva e vento durante o dia de ontem, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de cheias, inundações e movimentos de vertente, principalmente nas regiões do Centro e Norte.

Fontes


 
                     CNN
Expresso






Foto: DR in CNN                  





Foto: Twitter @Paulo_migc in Expresso


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2022 às 15:48)

Belo "Verão". Sempre gostei imenso da luz de Novembro, o ângulo do sol é perfeito para uns banhos de sol.

Árvores a acelarar a mudança de cor:






Novembro segue com 30 mm na primeira dezena de dias, nada mau. 

Que os +20ºC só voltem lá para Março


----------



## Mammatus (10 Nov 2022 às 16:50)

^^
Também gosto bastante desta luz outonal, realça a beleza das cores das folhas, como se pode observar nesses plátanos.

Dia óptimo para apanhar uns bons banhos de sol e hoje nem é preciso estar abrigado porque a temperatura está bastante amena. Dá para ganhar umas cores, já que a pele está a entrar rapidamente em modo inverno, com a palidez que lhe é característica. 

Actuais 20.2ºC.
Máxima de *20.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2022 às 02:08)

david 6 disse:


> chuva bem forte aqui também agora  , foi o que deixou essa chuva em Lisboa chegou aqui agora





david 6 disse:


> Dilúvio





david 6 disse:


> chuva a acalmar, o aspecto do céu está assim, ainda levantou um pouco o vento também
> 
> Ver anexo 2787





david 6 disse:


> deve ter sido tudo a mesma célula, a mesma que provocou em Lisboa, movimento era para NE, depois passou ai e posteriormente passou por aqui, mas aqui aumentou um pouco o vento mas nada de especial, deu foi um período de chuva bem forte, foi da última foto que postei, essa zona de Santo Estêvão, segundo as ocorrências no site da ProCiv, fica mais ou menos a 15km em linha recta daqui



Parece que observaste mesmo os restos em dissipação da rotação da célula do tornado de Santo Estevão (a mesma célula do tornado de Alcântara):











						IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2022 às 16:56)

Boas!

Dia soalheiro em Rio Maior. Dia de Verão (de São Martinho)


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2022 às 22:30)

Houve algumas nuvens convectivas isoladas, com precipitação, avistadas bastante longe no Baixo Alentejo hoje, ao fim da tarde (zonas de Beja, Serpa e Barrancos).
Vento de Leste.


----------



## fhff (12 Nov 2022 às 15:13)

O tempo segue bem ameno e luminoso por Sintra. Belo dia.
Uma pergunta: alguém sabe se é possível obter os dados históricos de precipitação de uma estação online do IPMA? Neste caso gostava de saber a precipitação dos meses de Outubro e Novembro, para a EMA de Colares. No site, só consigo visualizar os 10 dias que passaram.
O pluviómetro da minha Netatmo deu um tombo no início de Outubro e só hoje a consegui colocar a funcionar. Até é resistente, visto que mesmo com a base partida, está funcional  ;-)
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Geopower (12 Nov 2022 às 16:57)

Em Glória do Ribatejo dia de outono soalheiro. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco.
Campos verdejantes:


----------



## RStorm (12 Nov 2022 às 19:55)

Boa noite

Três dias típicos de Verão de São Martinho, com tempo agradável e soalheiro 
O céu apresentou-se geralmente limpo e houve algum nevoeiro na manhã de quinta-feira.
O vento tem estado quase sempre nulo, mas por vezes sopra uma pequena brisa de N.

Amanhã haverá mudança radical e regressa a chuva 

Quarta: *14,4ºC* */ 20,4ºC / 0,6 mm *
Quinta: *11,4ºC **/ **20,1ºC *
Sexta: *10,5ºC **/ **20,6ºC *
Hoje: *11,3ºC **/ **20,5ºC *

T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 87%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 13:42)

Pré-frontal de Cumulus de base muito baixa. Sudoeste instalado. 20,1°C  71%.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Nov 2022 às 14:50)

Dia nublado em Lisboa, à espera da chuvinha, com o impermeável no bolso para a Luz! 
6a feira esteve um belíssimo dia de sol, com temperaturas em Sintra que, muitas vezes, não apanho no Verão! Deixo-vos uma foto na Praia da Adraga (11.11.2022):


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2022 às 15:09)

Massama: chuva desde as 14h15...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 16:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Massama: chuva desde as 14h15...


Confirmo,  aguaceiros fracos por Belas e Caneças. Agora abertas com muitos Cumulus mediocris, frente mais próxima:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2022 às 16:13)

Praia da Areia Branca (Lourinhã) há minutos:


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2022 às 17:16)

Vai chovendo bem aqui por São Martinho. Já a carregar bastante, não sei se é a frente já?


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2022 às 17:43)

Já chove em Coimbra.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Nov 2022 às 18:03)

Boas pessoal,

Soirée agradável entre amigos (colegas de trabalho) no rooftop do Terraço Editorial, com a bela Lisboa nocturna a compôr o cenário.
Noite agradável para a época, um cardigan de malha leve serviu perfeitamente de agasalho. 
















Hoje o céu tem se apresentado com períodos de muita nebulosidade, agora, com o cair da noite, está gradualmente a tornar-se encoberto, à medida que a frente se aproxima.
Máxima de *20.7ºC*.

Actuais 18.3ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Nov 2022 às 18:07)

Hoje um dia mais nublado, com um aguaceiro fraco antes das 15h e há meia hora caiu um forte aguaceiro mas curto.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW.
Temperatura a rondar os 18°C


----------



## N_Fig (13 Nov 2022 às 18:17)

Chove bem na Figueira, e já vi uns quantos relâmpagos


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2022 às 18:24)

A chover com força agora! São Martinho do Porto.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Nov 2022 às 18:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Chove bem na Figueira, e já vi uns quantos relâmpagos


Acho que isto foi um eufemismo, ecos laranjas/vermelhos sobre a Figueira


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 18:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Chove bem na Figueira, e já vi uns quantos relâmpagos





N_Fig disse:


> Acho que isto foi um eufemismo, ecos laranjas/vermelhos sobre a Figueira
> Ver anexo 2831



Células brutais a atingirem a Figueira, margem esquerda, zona industrial!

Acumulados em *30 mm e 26 mm* e a subir, em menos de uma hora.

Na estação WU São Pedro, começou a chover bem às 17:00 e até às 18:00 caíram cerca de 6 mm. Depois , foi o descalabro, e o acumulado já vai em *32 mm*.

Noutra estação, perto, Zona Industrial, panorama absolutamente semelhante, 5,8 mm até às 18:00 e desde então o acumulado do dia segue nos *31,5 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 18:43)

*46 mm e 39 mm *e a subir, vai causar certamente problemas com inundações locais.

O acumulado até às 18:00 é confirmado pela EMA de Vila Verde do IPMA, 6,6 mm.






O movimento daquelas células é para ENE, muito demorado sobre a área da Figueira, especialmente na margem sul do Mondego:





Editado com novos totais.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Nov 2022 às 18:47)

StormRic disse:


> *43,7 mm e 35,1 mm *e a subir, vai haver causar certamente problemas com inundações locais.


Eu moro a meio duma colina, as ruas facilmente inundam mas também rapidamente escorre quando pára de chover, mas outras zonas da cidade e do concelho poderão sofrer... Por aqui acalmou durante uns minutos, mas parece estar a voltar a chover com intensidade


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 19:01)

Estas células da Figueira da Foz parecem ter um aspecto e movimento super-celular:









Acumulados de 48 mm junto ao Hospital e 40 mm na Zona Industrial.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 19:03)

*Aviso Amarelo emitido às 18:07 para "Chuva, por vezes forte", vigora até às 21:00*, distritos de Coimbra e Leiria.

Zona mais activa da frente é até ao momento entre Leiria e Coimbra:






*53 mm e 47 mm* nas duas estações WU da área na margem sul do Mondego na Figueira da Foz.
Estes valores atingem o critério de aviso laranja ou vermelho.


----------



## tucha (13 Nov 2022 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> *Aviso Amarelo emitido às 18:07 para "Chuva, por vezes forte", vigora até às 21:00*, distritos de Coimbra e Leiria.
> 
> Zona mais activa da frente é até ao momento entre Leiria e Coimbra:


----------



## tucha (13 Nov 2022 às 19:12)

Li agora no Facebook uma publicação  do meteo tras os montes que comentava à  17 minutos que vinha uma linha forte de instabilidade  para Lisboa e Península  de Setubal e onde se poderia dar chuva forte...é  mesmo assim? Porque aqui pela zona Oriental, já  pinga mas muito fraquito...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 19:17)

Há uma célula


tucha disse:


> Li agora no Facebook uma publicação  do meteo tras os montes que comentava à  17 minutos que vinha uma linha forte de instabilidade  para Lisboa e Península  de Setubal e onde se poderia dar chuva forte...é  mesmo assim? Porque aqui pela zona Oriental, já  pinga mas muito fraquito...



Não há aviso para Lisboa e Setúbal.
No entanto há efectivamente uma linha de células associada à frente e que está a intensificar-se a sudoeste:








Agora, em Coimbra, célula forte avançada do grupo da Figueira:


----------



## tucha (13 Nov 2022 às 19:21)

StormRic disse:


> Há uma célula
> 
> 
> Não há aviso para Lisboa e Setúbal.
> ...


Obrigado  pela rápida  resposta.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 19:24)

Chuva forte nas áreas de Torres Vedras e um pouco menos em Caldas da Rainha.



tucha disse:


> Obrigado  pela rápida  resposta.


Já entrou a primeira célula da linha a sudoeste, está sobre Cascais-Sintra:






Não convém ser-se apanhado no trânsito em áreas urbanas baixas, à cautela...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Nov 2022 às 19:29)

Ecos amarelos a caminho de Lisboa, maré cheia foi a 1h... Onde é que eu já vi isto...


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2022 às 19:33)

chegou aqui agora


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 19:34)

Desde há meia hora aproximadamente que não há actividade eléctrica na frente.



Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ecos amarelos a caminho de Lisboa, maré cheia foi a 1h... Onde é que eu já vi isto...



Estejamos atentos. Mas a situação não parece tão intensa como ocorreu dias atrás, excepto para aquela zona a sul Figueira da Foz.









Movimento da frente é para Leste, movimento das células individuais pode ter componente para ENE.


----------



## tucha (13 Nov 2022 às 19:38)

Por aqui por casa há  quem esteja a ver o jogo do Benfica e há  meia hora diz que estava a chover torrencial em Benfica..mas já  parou...
Por aqui continua tudo calmo,  acho que os pingos que caiam há  pouco até pararam...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 19:40)

david 6 disse:


> chegou aqui agora



Célula de eco amarelo, já deve dar uma boa rega.



tucha disse:


> Por aqui por casa há  quem esteja a ver o jogo do Benfica e há  meia hora diz que estava a chover torrencial em Benfica..mas já  parou...
> Por aqui continua tudo calmo,  acho que os pingos que caiam há  pouco até pararam...



Vêm lá células mais fortes:


----------



## N_Fig (13 Nov 2022 às 19:41)

A estação do IPMA acumulou apenas mais 6 mm, eu sei que ainda estou a uns poucos km de Vila Verde, mas já não é a primeira vez que os valores apresentados me parecem estranhamente baixos em situações de ecos fortes no radar


----------



## tucha (13 Nov 2022 às 19:43)

StormRic disse:


> Célula de eco amarelo, já deve dar uma boa rega.
> 
> 
> 
> Vêm lá células mais fortes:


Venham elas que continuamos a necessitar de chuva...

E sendo Domingo e sem hora de ponta pode ser que a coisa nao seja muito violenta ..
Pena é  nao trazer umas trovoadas  que já  tenho saudades delas...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 19:58)

N_Fig disse:


> A estação do IPMA acumulou apenas mais 6 mm, eu sei que ainda estou a uns poucos km de Vila Verde, mas já não é a primeira vez que os valores apresentados me parecem estranhamente baixos em situações de ecos fortes no radar



Neste caso é bem visível o carácter local da precipitação mais forte, associada àquelas células que efectivamente não atingiram Vila Verde e em geral a margem norte do Mondego com a mesma intensidade que tiveram a sul. Continuam agora em movimento seguindo a frente, para ESE.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Nov 2022 às 20:16)

Chuva forte há minutos, entretanto abrandou. Muito irregular esta intensidade da chuva


----------



## Luis Martins (13 Nov 2022 às 21:19)

Aguaceiros de chuva forte por Corroios.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Nov 2022 às 21:33)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2022 às 21:35)

4mm aqui


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2022 às 21:40)

O cabeçudo do AA a empurrar a convecção...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2022 às 22:08)

Choveu bem por volta das 16:45h, na passagem pela A8 na zona de Torres Vedras, mas pelo radar ainda não era a frente. Na área de serviço de Loures, teto de nuvens baixas e alguns chuviscos, a anteceder a frente:






Em Loures, por volta das 17:30h também ainda choveu bem devido a um aguaceiro pré frontal. Às 19h saí de Loures com chuva moderada e até ao Montijo ainda foi chovendo, mas depois dessa zona nunca mais se viu um pingo. A parte da frente que se aguentou até ao interior passou a norte do percurso que fiz.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2022 às 22:26)

Uma parte das células da primeira frente dissiparam-se sem deixar acumulados significativos em Lisboa.

Entretanto a segunda frente fria já está no Litoral Norte:

























Tufao André disse:


> Chuva forte há minutos, entretanto abrandou. Muito irregular esta intensidade da chuva





Luis Martins disse:


> Aguaceiros de chuva forte por Corroios.



Restaram algumas células da frente, que localmente até têm precipitação forte mas de curta duração:


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2022 às 22:29)

Por Alenquer e segundo a rede Netatmo a frente deixou *9,24 mm*, nada mau!


----------



## Mammatus (13 Nov 2022 às 23:20)

A frente deixou *15.49 mm*. 
Rain rate máximo *69.01 mm/h* (21:34).

Agora, ambiente tranquilo, 17.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2022 às 23:40)

Fim de semana passado pela zona oeste. Sábado foi um dia bastante agradável, de fazer inveja a muitos de verão naquela zona. Já o dia de hoje, teve duas caras, manhã com muito sol e céu pouco nublado, mas de tarde mudou radicalmente. 
Deixo então algumas fotos destes dias.
Ontem, sábado, em Santa Cruz: 













Final de dia em Torres Vedras:





Hoje, domingo. Da parte da manhã, foi possível acompanhar no horizonte, o desenvolvimento das células associada à superfície frontal.
Desde a Ilha do Baleal:









Ilhéu da Papôa:









Cabo Carvoeiro:





Já durante a tarde, vento a intensificar-se e o céu a ficar ameaçador:
Praia da Consolação, com Peniche ao fundo:





Mais a sul, praia de S. Bernardino:









E por fim, praia da Areia Branca:




Já era possível ver alguma precipitação no mar:





Zona fantástica! 
Desculpem o número de fotos.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2022 às 23:57)

StormRic disse:


> *46 mm e 39 mm *e a subir, vai causar certamente problemas com inundações locais.


Inundação na zona de Fontela.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2022 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Depois de uma manhã com nevoeiro matinal e dum verdadeiro Verão de São Martinho, regressou a chuva novamente. Ao que parece a frente quebrou ao chegar à região, mas por aqui apanhei com o cu da parte mais intensa da mesma. A estação meteorológica do Vale de Cavala acumulou 14,7 mm ontem e houve até uma estação em Vale Fetal que acumulou 24,8 mm. Tendo em conta aquilo que pareceu cair, e sabendo que o acumulado na Lagoa de Albufeira nem chegou a 1 mm, diria que por aqui devem ter caído uns 8 a 10 mm - nada mau! 

Nos próximos tempos deverei ter bastante precipitação por aqui. As últimas saídas até aumentaram a quantidade prevista, sendo que agora estão previstos quase 100 mm por aqui nos próximos 10 dias - muito bom!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2022 às 01:04)

Boa noite!
Sábado quentinho passado na serra da Arrábida. Algumas fotos:













Agora venha a chuva. A semana promete ser bem regada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2022 às 01:48)

Nevoeiro cerradíssimo  

Tenho 6 mm de ontem


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2022 às 04:56)

DaniFR disse:


> Inundação na zona de Fontela.











						Chuva causa problemas | O Figueirense
					






					ofigueirense.com
				












						Queda intensa de chuva provoca inundações na Figueira da Foz
					

A queda intensa de chuva ao final da tarde deste domingo está a provocar diversas inundações no concelho da Figueira




					centrotv.sapo.pt


----------



## srr (14 Nov 2022 às 09:14)

Abrantes - As Frente já em dissipação : Deu tempo abafado ( andava se muito bem de manga curta )
1,6 mm durante a noite
O Tejo vai completamente seco, precisava-se de 100,60mm


----------



## Geopower (14 Nov 2022 às 09:29)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu encoberto e periodos de chuvisco. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2022 às 13:23)

por aqui não chove mas mantém encoberto, já caiu algo no inicio da manhã, 0.8mm


----------



## RStorm (14 Nov 2022 às 13:36)

Boa Tarde

Domingo foi dia de transição, com tempo ameno e céu a aumentar de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, após um inicio de manhã com nevoeiro cerrado.
No inicio da noite, aguaceiros fortes que deram um belo acumulado de *4,8 mm *

Passei grande parte do dia na zona de Alcobaça e o padrão por lá foi exatamente o mesmo, apenas começou a chover umas horas mais cedo. 

Extremos: *11,1ºC / 21,2ºC **/ **4,8 mm *

Hoje o dia segue cinzento e encoberto, com aguaceiros fracos/chuvisco. 
*0,6 mm *acumulados até agora e vento nulo. 

Mínima de hoje: *15,3ºC *
T. Atual: *20,2ºC *
HR: 74%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2022 às 14:25)

Boas!

Aqui por Rio Maior tivemos alguma chuva fraca apenas ao inicio da manhã. O céu mantém-se tendencialmente muito nublado/encoberto mas sem precipitação e o vento quase nulo, as eólicas da Serra dos Candeeiros mal se mexem.


----------



## Aine (14 Nov 2022 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,

ontem ao final do dia tivemos alguns aguaceiros.

De manhã o dia nasceu cinzento e agora esteve a chover fraco.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2022 às 16:05)

Em Coruche chove


----------



## meko60 (14 Nov 2022 às 17:50)

Boa tarde.
Dia cinzento e de alguma morrinha que apenas deixou 0,6mm, a temperatura mantém-se agradável com 16,7ºC. A máxima foi de 19ºC às 13:00h


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2022 às 19:09)

Boas
Aqui o dia teve uma amostra de chuva de 1,4mm
Máxima 20,1ºC e mínima 16,0ºC


----------



## Geopower (14 Nov 2022 às 21:56)

Registo de aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2022 às 23:34)

A cair aguaceiro aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho.


----------



## Geopower (15 Nov 2022 às 09:33)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW.

Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2022 às 09:36)

Já a chover bem por estes lados.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2022 às 09:55)

Boas!

Quando saí da Azambuja ainda não chovia, a chuva "apanhou-me" pouco antes de Alcoentre e acompanhou-me até Rio Maior. 

Neste momento continua a chover fraco mas certinho por aqui, veremos até onde acumula.


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Nov 2022 às 10:01)

No caminho entre o carro e o trabalho, acabei de partir um chapéu de chuva tal era a força do vento...
Neste momento, chuva moderada e vento moderado a forte.

Pode ser da minha memória meteorológica, mas parece que este ano os fenómenos meteorológicos parecem mais extremos que o habitual, surpeendendo os próprios avisos do IPMA...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2022 às 10:40)

Bom dia,
Ontem, tirando alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde, praticamente não choveu, e pelo que parece o grosso da precipitação caiu no Litoral Alentejano (e Alvalade do Sado também teve bons acumulados). O céu esteve nublado ao longo do dia, esteve um tempo muito ameno e o vento foi fraco. 

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, mas rapidamente ficou bastante escuro. O vento também tem aumentado ao longo do dia, e já começaram a cair uns pingos. Os modelos entretanto cortaram bastante precipitação para a zona, colocando as depressões um bocado mais a norte do que o previsto anteriormente, mas ainda assim virá bastante precipitação, o normal para novembro!


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2022 às 10:57)

Chuva moderada, mas certinha já vai caindo há uma hora .. muito bom!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2022 às 11:06)

Chuva moderada a cair certinha por Coimbra. 10,2mm acumulados. 

A frente vai avançando para sul.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2022 às 11:43)

Passou a parte mais intensa da frente, com chuva torrencial. O acumulado subiu para 20,8mm.


----------



## fernandinand (15 Nov 2022 às 12:04)

Por aqui o acumulado da última hora passou os ~7mm e a coisa parece continuar nas próximas horas. Mais um grande dia de rega!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2022 às 12:08)




----------



## meko60 (15 Nov 2022 às 12:31)

Bom dia.
Por Almada velha o que caiu de chuva foi pouco, 0,8mm.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2022 às 12:45)

A chuva tem sido sempre moderada, mas persistente aqui por Alenquer , já leva umas horas... acumulado nos *6,29 mm*.
Isto é magia para os solos!


----------



## Candy (15 Nov 2022 às 13:47)

Peniche... Estive meia hora pra sair do carro e ir almoçar!


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2022 às 13:57)

A parte mais intensa da frente está a acabar de passar aqui em Rio Maior, foram cerca de 30/40 minutos de chuva intensa por aqui. Agora ainda vai chovendo, mas claramente a diminuir.

As estação do WU aqui da zona de Rio Maior têm acumulados entre os 17 e os 20 mm.


----------



## srr (15 Nov 2022 às 14:24)

Abrantes já soma 13mm.


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2022 às 14:38)

por aqui ainda à espera da frente em si, que parece que já vem um bocado fina demais nas nossas latitudes, veremos, já caiu uns chuviscos estou com 0.8mm


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 14:50)

meko60 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Por Almada velha o que caiu de chuva foi pouco, 0,8mm.



Quase a chegar a Lisboa:












Acumulados das duas últimas horas:






22,0 mm total do acumulado da frente em Cabo Carvoeiro:





E chuva forte agora na Póvoa de Santa iria, desde as 14:45.


----------



## RStorm (15 Nov 2022 às 14:59)

Boa Tarde 

Tem sido uma manhã de chuviscos ao sabor do vento 
Chão molhado mas sem poças e o pluviómetro ainda não acusou nada por aqui. A frente está prestes a chegar, vamos lá ver se rende bem  
O vento sopra em geral moderado de W, por vezes com rajadas. 

Extremos de ontem: *15,3ºC **/ **20,2ºC **/ **0,6 mm
*
Mínima de hoje: *15,4ºC *
T. Atual: *19,1ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: W / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2022 às 15:04)

Foram umas 4 horas de chuva moderada sempre certa, por vezes forte. Um dia excelente de outono, onde os solos  ficaram a ganhar. Total em Alenquer alto Concelho nos *15,04mm.*


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2022 às 15:04)

a chover mais agora


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 15:05)

Frente mais intensa depois de passar o vale do Tejo para o interior:









No momento em que chovia forte aqui na Póvoa: o eco parece subestimar a real intensidade:








*7,4 mm* em Vialonga e *14,0 mm* no bairro Estacal de Santa iria da Azóia.


----------



## Pisfip (15 Nov 2022 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,
Acumulado diário já superou os 30mm o que foi ótimo!


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 15:32)

EMAs do IPMA onde já passou a frente:

22,5 mm Coimbra, Observatório
29,4 mm Coimbra, Santa Clara
21,8 mm Coimbra aeródromo
16,8 mm Lousã aeródromo
  3,7 mm São Pedro de Moel
  7,4 mm Leiria aeródromo
24,6 mm Alcobaça
16,6 mm Rio Maior
12,7 mm Santa Cruz
11,8 mm Dois Portos
  5,6 mm Arruda dos Vinhos
  5,9 mm Colares

Frente a desfazer-se por Sintra-Cascais, não parece que sobre muito para a península de Setúbal, a menos de uma reactivação pela boca do Tejo:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2022 às 15:39)

Finalmente parece que veio a parte mais intensa da coisa. Chove de forma intensa neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 15:46)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Finalmente parece que veio a parte mais intensa da coisa. Chove de forma intensa neste momento.



Frente está por aí, e os ecos não parecem fazer jus à intensidade, como aconteceu aqui:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Nov 2022 às 15:47)

DaniFR disse:


>


Amanhã vai ficar pior pelas previsões.


----------



## Stormlover (15 Nov 2022 às 15:52)

Boas, aqui por Loures a passagem da frente deu chuva forte e algum vento.
Mais daqui a pouco posto aqui o vídeo, foi mais do que parecia no radar!


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 15:56)

Rede AML (15:30)
4,8 mm V.F.Xira
*12,6 mm Mafra
9,4 mm Sintra, Algueirão*
3,2 mm Loures
4,0 mm Odivelas
7,8 mm Amadora
5,0 mm Cascais
2,4 mm Oeiras
7,6 mm Lisboa, Carnide


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 16:06)

A frente esteve mais intensa ao atravessar e ao longo do vale do Tejo:


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 16:13)

A contribuição do radar de Coruche para o mosaico dinâmico tem estado intermitente, de 10 em 10 minutos.

A frente tem agora mais actividade no interior, mas não deixa de ser uma fina linha de células com algumas ondulações.
Acumulados fracos na área da RLC mais a sul:


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 17:17)

16,8°C , 82%
Céu continua encoberto e pesado por Altostratus espessos, mas não chove.

Vista sueste


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2022 às 17:19)

Outra frente que chegou já quase cadáver e é isto evento atras de evento, acumulados 2,6mm apenas mas verdade que nem estava previsto mais que isto hoje.
 Máxima de 20,3ºC
Mínima de 16,8ºC
Rajada máxima 43km/h 

Agora estão 17,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2022 às 17:40)

por aqui deixou *6mm*


----------



## Stormlover (15 Nov 2022 às 17:46)

O primeiro vídeo referente ao vento e chuva em crescendo até à passagem da frente.


----------



## Stormlover (15 Nov 2022 às 18:15)

Pode não aparentar, mas os solos aqui na região de Loures já estão bem ensopadinhos.
Antes da frente a chuva era miudinha e pouca mas já escorria pela terra em vez de ser rapidamente absorvida, com a passagem da frente pude fazer este vídeo num pequeno ribeiro aqui da zona, a primeira parte foi pouco antes da frente chegar, e termina o vídeo logo após o pico da frente, o aumento de caudal foi bastante expressivo, não tenho conhecimento de problemas mais abaixo em Frielas/Loures, mas certamente não faltou muito, porque a maioria dos cursos de água estavam assim à vinda para casa, pelo menos o rio trancão ficará com um odor melhor


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 19:03)

A passagem da frente fria aqui foi curta, 10 minutos no máximo, enquadrada por períodos mais longos de chuvisco e/ou chuva fraca.
Também não teve rajadas notáveis, mais sensível foi o vento nas horas anteriores.


Em Estacal, Santa iria de Azóia, o pico de chuva mais intensa (> 1 mm/5 minutos)  não durou mais de vinte minutos e foi responsável por cerca de 8,5 mm, dos 15 mm de acumulado total do dia até agora.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 19:22)

Stormlover disse:


> Pode não aparentar, mas os solos aqui na região de Loures já estão bem ensopadinhos.
> Antes da frente a chuva era miudinha e pouca mas já escorria pela terra em vez de ser rapidamente absorvida, com a passagem da frente pude fazer este vídeo num pequeno ribeiro aqui da zona, a primeira parte foi pouco antes da frente chegar, e termina o vídeo logo após o pico da frente, o aumento de caudal foi bastante expressivo, não tenho conhecimento de problemas mais abaixo em Frielas/Loures, mas certamente não faltou muito, porque a maioria dos cursos de água estavam assim à vinda para casa, pelo menos o rio trancão ficará com um odor melhor



Bom vídeo, é muito útil visualizar o comportamento das linhas de água à passagem de eventos como este, preparando para eventos maiores. Permite compreender a relação caudal/acumulado e o tempo de atraso da reacção das linhas de água. È uma micro monitorização de caudais que pode e deve ser feita pelos observadores individuais onde tenham possibilidade de o fazer.

Nos últimos dias as zonas baixas de Lisboa foram poupadas. Os acumulados maiores de hoje foram pelas zonas altas das áreas norte e nos montes de Bucelas a Belas passando por Loures e Caneças: de uma média entre 10 e 15 mm na área alta/norte de Lisboa  até quase 20 mm nos montes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2022 às 21:02)

A passagem da frente durante a tarde foi acompanhada de chuva muito forte e algum vento, mas durou pouquíssimo tempo. Acumulou apenas 8 mm na estação mais próxima. 

Entretanto o tempo ficou mais calmo, com o céu ainda muito nublado mas com praticamente nenhuma brisa. A temperatura também caiu bem depois da passagem da frente, estando agora por volta dos 15ºC. Tendo em conta que amanhã praticamente não deverá chover por aqui, que venha quinta-feira!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Nov 2022 às 21:09)

5,5 mm acumulados até agora na minha netatmo, zona Feijó.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Nov 2022 às 21:31)

Estava aqui a pensar.. Se caísse em Lisboa a água que vai amanha cair no Porto, as lojas da baixa ficavam 2m debaixo de água.. Existe alguma diferença no sistema de retenção na cidade do Porto? É que não se ouvem falar tanto em cheias como em Lisboa apesar de chover 10x mais lá...


----------



## meko60 (15 Nov 2022 às 22:23)

Boa noite.
Acumulou 4,8mm o dia de hoje, pois parece que por aqui não vai haver mais precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 22:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Estava aqui a pensar.. Se caísse em Lisboa a água que vai amanha cair no Porto, as lojas da baixa ficavam 2m debaixo de água.. Existe alguma diferença no sistema de retenção na cidade do Porto? É que não se ouvem falar tanto em cheias como em Lisboa apesar de chover 10x mais lá...



Lisboa tem zonas extensas a cotas muito baixas, nomeadamente a chamada Baixa, e também o vale de Alcântara e toda a zona ribeirinha desde a foz do Trancão (Sacavém) até Algés. Grande parte destas zonas baixas foram "conquistadas" ao Tejo. Há vários séculos atrás, havia braços do estuário que entravam na área ocupada agora.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2022 às 22:36)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Estava aqui a pensar.. Se caísse em Lisboa a água que vai amanha cair no Porto, as lojas da baixa ficavam 2m debaixo de água.. Existe alguma diferença no sistema de retenção na cidade do Porto? É que não se ouvem falar tanto em cheias como em Lisboa apesar de chover 10x mais lá...


Naturalmente os sistemas estão preparados para aguentar mais água. Muitos dos sistemas pluviais são bem antigos, ainda assim já estavam pensados para aguentar mais chuva porque a região sempre foi chuvosa. A própria orogafia, o tipo de solo, linhas de escoamento de água, tudo contribui para a ocorrência reduzida de cheias. 
Basta pensar no caso do Algarve, muito pior que Lisboa, em muitas zonas basta choverem mais de 10mm numa hora é suficiente para haverem inundações.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2022 às 22:42)

Boas,

7 mm por Alcabideche.

Incrível o que vai chover nos próximos dias nas serranias do norte.
Acredito no disparo no número de ocorrências, os solos vao rebentar pelas costuras com tanta água.


----------



## efcm (15 Nov 2022 às 23:25)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Estava aqui a pensar.. Se caísse em Lisboa a água que vai amanha cair no Porto, as lojas da baixa ficavam 2m debaixo de água.. Existe alguma diferença no sistema de retenção na cidade do Porto? É que não se ouvem falar tanto em cheias como em Lisboa apesar de chover 10x mais lá...


Qual é a zona do porto que fica abaixo da linha de maré alta?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (15 Nov 2022 às 23:27)

Boa noite!

Dia marcado por precipitação fraca a moderada, tendo sido bastante intensa quando a frente fria passou pelas 15h.
Os acumulados do dia nas estações WU da cidade são de *11,2 mm *e *10,9 mm*! Nada mau, mas esperava mais...

Ontem a precipitação foi reduzida e apenas caiu durante a madrugada e depois mais pela noite. *3,3 mm *foi o acumulado.

No domingo, a chuva começou a cair a partir do final da tarde e pela noite fora, por vezes intensa. O acumulado nesse dia foi de *6,4 mm*.

Tudo tranquilo por agora. Pouco vento, muita humidade e 15°C


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Nov 2022 às 00:41)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte por Coimbra


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2022 às 01:30)

19,6 mm ontem por Belas, fui logo sair de casa às 15h... no comments 

Final de Novembro chuvoso, que continue assim  Infelizmente não há muito espaço para mínimas baixas, pelo que o mês deve ficar mais quente que o normal.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 02:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Final de Novembro chuvoso, que continue assim



E estamos apenas precisamente a meio de Novembro. Se a segunda quinzena for semelhante à primeira teremos a média feita em 90% do território e várias vezes a média no Noroeste.

Para já, a entrar entre Peniche e a Figueira da Foz, um grupo de células que pode ser interessante, movimento de WNW para ESE/Leste







Acumulados dos últimos três dias:


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 05:03)

Três áreas relativamente extensas de precipitação entraram pelo litoral de Santa Cruz e Nazaré, mas estranhamente e apesar dos ecos amarelos e pontualmente mais intensos até, os acumulados mal chegaram aos 2 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2022 às 05:31)

Ácordei com a chuva aqui Alenquer, chove com alguma intensidade!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 09:17)

efcm disse:


> Qual é a zona do porto que fica abaixo da linha de maré alta?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Assim de repente... não me lembro de nenhuma  Mesmo as poucas zonas conquistadas ao rio, que as há — o Jardim do Passeio Alegre, por exemplo, foi construído sobre um aterro — estão bem acima da linha de maré alta. 

Isso não quer dizer que, ocasionalmente, não haja "inundações" por cá em períodos mais intensos de chuva. Até aqui ao lado na avenida da Boavista, a uma altitude bem elevada, me lembro de uma há não muito tempo.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2022 às 09:48)

Dia de chuva molha tolos, acumula *1,62mm* aqui em Alenquer - alto Concelho.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2022 às 10:00)

Mais um dia de palha sem muito a acrescentar a seca nesta zona... mínima 16,4ºC e atual 17,4ºC com vento nulo
 O mês vai com 37,4mm ainda muito longe da média.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2022 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã bem outonal em Rio Maior com acumulações na ordem dos 2-3mm até ao momento nas estações da cidade.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2022 às 11:42)

Chuva fraca e persistente. *11mm* acumulados.


----------



## RStorm (16 Nov 2022 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde

A frente trouxe uma breve chuvada, seguida de aguaceiros fracos até final da tarde. No total acumulou *4,2 mm  *
O vento enfraqueceu bastante após a passagem da frente, como é habitual. 

Extremos: *15,4ºC **/ **19,5ºC **/ **4,2 mm *

Hoje sigo com mais um dia cinzento e encoberto, com alguns pingos dispersos. 
O vento sopra em geral fraco de SW-W, por vezes com rajadas moderadas. 
Não espero nada de especial para esta tarde, amanhã é que logo teremos mais uma frente generosa  

Mínima de hoje: *15,8ºC *
T. Atual: *19,2ºC *
HR: 79%
Vento: SW-W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Nov 2022 às 15:15)

Boa tarde,
Hoje é o típico dia de rio atmosférico mais a norte: céu muito nublado, tempo muito húmido, praticamente nenhum vento e um ou outro chuvisco esporádico, mas sem acumular na maioria dos locais. Entretanto o chuvisco ao longo da tarde tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade e agora até já molha todos, e não só os parvos. 

Isto faz muito mais lembrar o tempo no norte de França do que propriamente em Portugal, só que bem mais ameno.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2022 às 17:09)

Por Coimbra chuva fraca e persistente desde as 7h, sem parar. Parece que o radar não tem alcance neste tipo de precipitação, a mancha é bem maior do que mostra. 

*19,3mm*


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2022 às 18:39)

Os chuviscos deram até agora apenas 0,4mm e nem isto estava a contar.

A máxima ficou nos 19,6ºC

Agora estão 18,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 19:27)

Acumulados continuam a subir na zona norte da Região Litoral Centro, área de Coimbra, chove fraco a moderado persistentemente desde a meia-noite.
EMA's do IPMA

*21,7 mm Coimbra Observatório
28,0 mm Coimbra Santa Clara
20,7 mm Coimbra aeródromo*
  5,1 mm Lousã aeródromo
11,0 mm Lousã Trevim
  9,1 mm Lousã Candal
  2,2 mm São Pedro de Moel
  8,8 mm Leiria aeródromo
10,4 mm Alcobaça
  3,2 mm Rio Maior
  1,7 mm Santa Cruz
  2,3 mm Dois portos
  0,8 mm Arruda dos Vinhos
  2,8 mm Colares
  0,2 mm Lisboa Amoreiras
  0,2 mm Lisboa Geofísico
  0,5 mm Lisboa Ajuda
  1,5 mm Alcochete
  2,1 mm Pegões


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2022 às 21:26)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Hoje é o típico dia de rio atmosférico mais a norte: céu muito nublado, tempo muito húmido, praticamente nenhum vento e um ou outro chuvisco esporádico, mas sem acumular na maioria dos locais. Entretanto o chuvisco ao longo da tarde tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade e agora até já molha todos, e não só os parvos.
> 
> Isto faz muito mais lembrar o tempo no norte de França do que propriamente em Portugal, só que bem mais ameno.


Norte de França, por exemplo Lille teve hoje 15° máximo, 9°C mínima com chuvisco, ou seja bem ameno e não muito diferente daqui.

Aqui por Alenquer tivemos um dia de chuvisco persistente...todo o dia nisto. Acumulado ficou nos 3 mm.


----------



## meko60 (16 Nov 2022 às 21:59)

Boa noite.
Dia cinzento e de pouca chuva, 0,4mm acumulados. Temperatura máxima de 19,1ºC. Agora estão 17,6ºC e 97% de HR.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2022 às 22:06)

22,4mm

Continua a chuver sem parar, impressionante. Os acumulados vão subindo lentamente, pois a chuva tem sido sempre de chuviscos ou chuva fraca. Uma bela rega, vai infiltrando lentamente, e já se nota alguma saturação dos solos. 

Neste momento já é visível a mancha de precipitação a descer devagar para sul.


----------



## fernandinand (16 Nov 2022 às 22:11)

Que grande dia!! A caminho dos ~23mm por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2022 às 22:13)

1.2mm


----------



## casr26 (17 Nov 2022 às 08:56)

Chuva sempre a cair de forma reduzida mas contínua pela zona do Bombarral, a humidade sim está com toda a certeza em níveis muito elevados como não poderia deixar de ser nesta zona nesta altura do ano. 
Vamos ver se temos aqui um pouco de sol de rede para animar um pouco as hostes e reduzir a humidade do ar.


----------



## Geopower (17 Nov 2022 às 09:46)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuvisco. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a SW- W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2022 às 09:53)

Boas! 

Manhã com muito chuva aqui em Rio Maior, a estação do IPMA tinha até há ultima atualização 10,4mm.


----------



## Geopower (17 Nov 2022 às 10:18)

Chuva fraca a moderada em Almada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2022 às 10:50)

Manhã de chuviscos em Lisboa, um pouco mais calmos agora, parece que vem o melhor a seguir


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2022 às 10:55)

Muita chuva hoje por Alenquer, de madrugada tb caiu. Total vai nos *12,12 mm* , sendo que na última hora acumulou 2,58mm.


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2022 às 11:15)

Bom dia.
Vai chovendo aqui por Almada velha, já com 7,4mm acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2022 às 11:31)

Bom dia!
Chove com intensidade por Lisboa.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Nov 2022 às 11:42)

Bom dia!

Ontem o dia foi de pouca chuva, o que caiu foi em geral fraca ou chuviscos e o acumulado foi de apenas *1,3 mm*.

Hoje a chuva é bem mais frequente e intensa neste momento! Acumulado a subir e a superar os 10 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2022 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
Ao contrário do que se vê no radar, onde a chuva parece que está só a norte de Lisboa, a realidade é que já chove há umas belas três horas, e com tendência a intensificar-se. Começou por ser chuvisco, sem grande relevância, mas agora já é chuva copiosa e contínua.  

As estações mais próximas acumulam já 3 mm neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2022 às 11:51)

Boas,

8 mm por Alcabideche.
Boa rega na aldeia serrana do Penedo(Colares) 12 mm.
A vertente norte é historicamente muito rica em água, precisamente naquela zona, estive lá recentemente e a rede hidrográfica lá regressou à normalidade.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Nov 2022 às 12:23)

Choveu aí por 1h certinho no montijo. Aquela chuva que molha pouco mas que se entranha bem nos solos.


----------



## fhff (17 Nov 2022 às 12:27)

Várias horas de chuva constante por Colares. Acumulei 14 mm. Nada mal!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (17 Nov 2022 às 12:51)

A reportar desde a cidade de Setúbal. Dias marcados por chuva fraca ou chuvisco, hoje com mais intensidade. É um alívio olhar para a paisagem e vê-la verdejante, plena de vida. Encostas ardidas em julho último, próximo a Palmela, em tons de verde, fruto da erva fresca que eclode. Algumas espécies de árvores resistentes ao fogo com rebentos. Não é chuva para encher barragens, mas em abono da verdade, também não as temos aqui no concelho


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2022 às 12:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 8 mm por Alcabideche.
> Boa rega na aldeia serrana do Penedo(Colares) 12 mm.
> A vertente norte é historicamente muito rica em água, precisamente naquela zona, estive lá recentemente e a rede hidrográfica lá regressou à normalidade.


Aqui por Alenquer, e apesar de muita chuva em Outubro, nos rios ainda pouco se nota ...ribeiros só correm quando chove e rio Alenquer vai nos mínimos. Muito ainda tem que chover para se começar a notar na rede hidrográfica desta zona. Acredito que a nível freático esteja tudo ainda fraco.

Entretanto mais um aguaceiro por aqui, a continuar uma manhã de muita chuva. 

Está tudo muito verde nos campos, à superfície a seca parece já não existir.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2022 às 12:53)

Boas
Mínima 17,7ºC
Precipitação total do dia 2,2mm (continua os fiascos na zona)
Precipitação até agora do mês 40,0mm, muito longe da média. 
 Temperatura agora 18,2ºC e vento nulo, o sol já quer aparecer.


----------



## Rapido (17 Nov 2022 às 12:54)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> A reportar desde a cidade de Setúbal. Dias marcados por chuva fraca ou chuvisco, hoje com mais intensidade. É um alívio olhar para a paisagem e vê-la verdejante, plena de vida. Encostas ardidas em julho último, próximo a Palmela, em tons de verde, fruto da erva fresca que eclode. Algumas espécies de árvores resistentes ao fogo com rebentos. Não é chuva para encher barragens, mas em abono da verdade, também não as temos aqui no concelho


É bem verdade. Da minha casa vejo quase toda a zona ardida da vertente sul, ou seja, virada para Setúbal, e o verde começa a dominar a paisagem. Hoje tem chovido de forma fraca mas regular o que é ótimo para o solos. As temperaturas continuam amenas o que permite que ainda existam imensos mosquitos nas zonas de campo.


----------



## cactus (17 Nov 2022 às 12:56)

Manha de chuviscos ceu escuro vento fraco .


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2022 às 13:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui por Alenquer, e apesar de muita chuva em Outubro, nos rios ainda pouco se nota ...ribeiros só correm quando chove e rio Alenquer vai nos mínimos. Muito ainda tem que chover para se começar a notar na rede hidrográfica desta zona. Acredito que a nível freático esteja tudo ainda fraco.
> 
> Entretanto mais um aguaceiro por aqui, a continuar uma manhã de muita chuva.
> 
> Está tudo muito verde nos campos, à superfície a seca parece já não existir.



No passado fim de semana andei pelo teu concelho e constatei isso, no sopé de Montejunto as ribeiras simplesmente não correm.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2022 às 13:07)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui por Alenquer, e apesar de muita chuva em Outubro, nos rios ainda pouco se nota ...ribeiros só correm quando chove e rio Alenquer vai nos mínimos. Muito ainda tem que chover para se começar a notar na rede hidrográfica desta zona. Acredito que a nível freático esteja tudo ainda fraco.
> 
> Entretanto mais um aguaceiro por aqui, a continuar uma manhã de muita chuva.
> 
> Está tudo muito verde nos campos, à superfície a seca parece já não existir.


Primeiro é preciso a saturação dos solos, algo que não foi alcançado em grande parte do país.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2022 às 14:15)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> A reportar desde a cidade de Setúbal. Dias marcados por chuva fraca ou chuvisco, hoje com mais intensidade. É um alívio olhar para a paisagem e vê-la verdejante, plena de vida. Encostas ardidas em julho último, próximo a Palmela, em tons de verde, fruto da erva fresca que eclode. Algumas espécies de árvores resistentes ao fogo com rebentos. Não é chuva para encher barragens, mas em abono da verdade, também não as temos aqui no concelho


Esquece as barragens - a Península de Setúbal é abastecida pelos aquíferos, logo o que é importante mesmo é que chova o suficiente para manter os aquíferos em níveis aceitáveis! Em novembro de 2017, em várias zonas da região, estivemos bem próximos de ver os aquíferos em níveis próximos de zero (inclusive houve cortes no abastecimento, com perdas da pressão na água canalizada), mas entretanto veio a Ana salvar a situação de ser uma bela calamidade.  

Entretanto a "frente" já passou por aqui, acumulando 4 a 6 mm nas estações mais próximas. Permanecem os chuviscos intermitentes e irrelevantes e também já se vão vendo algumas abertas no céu. Está bem ameno, com 17ºC nas estações em redor.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2022 às 14:30)

O Sol já brilha em Rio Maior! A chuva entre fraca a moderada durou praticamente toda a manhã e rendeu mais uns *15mm *para o mealheiro mensal. Longe das grandes chuvadas do Noroeste, o que é facto é que Novembro tem chovido na maioria dos dias aqui na zona entre o Oeste e o Ribatejo .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2022 às 15:16)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Esquece as barragens - a Península de Setúbal é abastecida pelos aquíferos, logo o que é importante mesmo é que chova o suficiente para manter os aquíferos em níveis aceitáveis! Em novembro de 2017, em várias zonas da região, estivemos bem próximos de ver os aquíferos em níveis próximos de zero (inclusive houve cortes no abastecimento, com perdas da pressão na água canalizada), mas entretanto veio a Ana salvar a situação de ser uma bela calamidade.
> 
> Entretanto a "frente" já passou por aqui, acumulando 4 a 6 mm nas estações mais próximas. Permanecem os chuviscos intermitentes e irrelevantes e também já se vão vendo algumas abertas no céu. Está bem ameno, com 17ºC nas estações em redor.


E entretanto, uma hora depois da minha última mensagem, está um belo sol. Continua também o tempo bem ameno e outonal, com uma temperatura de 17-18ºC nas estações em redor.


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2022 às 16:59)

2 horas de sol que deu para ir até ao paredão da Costa ver o mar, que por sinal até nem estava muito alteroso. De regresso a casa já com o céu toldado e a ameaçar mais uma chuvinha . Temperatura 17,6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (17 Nov 2022 às 19:51)

Boa noite

Mais uma boa pinga de água, *4,2 mm *acumulados  Chuva fraca densa durante toda a manhã e até ao inicio da tarde. 
A partir do meio da tarde, o céu abriu gradualmente com boas abertas. 
O vento soprou moderado de SW, rodando para NW durante a tarde e enfraquecendo. 
Ontem ainda chegou morrinhar no final do dia, mas apenas humidificou o chão. 

Entramos agora no pós-frontal, vamos ver o que nos reserva  Para já, parece-me que as células deverão chegar lá mais para a madrugada. 

Extremos de ontem: *15,8ºC **/ **19,6ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *16,4ºC **/ **19,1ºC **/ **4,2 mm *(mínima a ser feita agora, ainda vai descer) 

T. Atual: *16,4ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Nov 2022 às 21:16)

4,7 mm acumulados na minha Netatmo localizada no Feijó.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2022 às 22:22)

Boa noite.
Parece que vou terminar o dia com 9,8mm acumulados, nunca choveu forte, mas não foi mau. A temperatura desceu um pouco, estando agora nos 15,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2022 às 22:24)

*8mm* por aqui Fajarda (Coruche)


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2022 às 23:58)

Termina o dia aqui com 3,2mm

15,0ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2022 às 00:17)

Boa noite!
Já estamos em regime pós-frontal. Cai um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2022 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

Dia com um sinal mais fresco hoje! Ainda apanhei uma ligeiro aguaceiro no caminho para Rio Maior, mas hoje não se espera grandes precipitações. 

Tempo mais fresco com o Sol a espreitar entre algumas nuvens deverá ser a nota dominante por aqui.


----------



## meko60 (18 Nov 2022 às 11:18)

Bom dia.
Amanheceu com céu limpo e mais fresco, a mínima foi de 13,6ºC e agora estão 16ºC mas já com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Nov 2022 às 12:06)

Bom dia,

Ontem a partir da hora de almoço o tempo melhorou, com a chuva a diminuir de intensidade e frequência. Algumas abertas durante a tarde.
Acumulados em torno dos 11/12 mm nas estações da cidade.

Os aguaceiros do pós frontal durante a madrugada renderam até ao momento 1,3 mm na Damaia e 1,8 mm no centro.
Descida considerável da temperatura, a esta hora estão apenas 15,3°C!

Vento de N/NO moderado e desagradável...


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2022 às 13:51)

Boas!

Dia algo frio, com alguns aguaceiros curtos e com o Sol a brilhar a espaços entre as nuvens.  A máxima já deverá estar feita aqui em Rio Maior e foi de apenas 16.5ºC na estação do IPMA. Os aguaceiros renderam 1.6mm na mesma estação até ao momento da ultima atualização.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 14:48)

Regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados com algum vento, típica corrente de noroeste pós-frontal.
Quanto mais para norte mais intensos são os aguaceiros:


----------



## jamestorm (18 Nov 2022 às 15:43)

Dia fraquinho em termos de chuva por aqui. Apenas 1.45mm.

A ver se chove mais nos próximos dias, as previsões não são consistentes, e ainda estamos longe da média.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2022 às 17:58)

Claramente pós-frontal, nota-se pelo frio que está. 

Máxima de 15,9ºC, das mais baixas que me lembro talvez desde Abril.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2022 às 19:15)

Está um friozinho bom por Lisboa. Estações a rondar os 13°C.


----------



## RStorm (18 Nov 2022 às 20:05)

Boa noite

Boas abertas e aguaceiros fracos que mal molhavam, já há muito tempo que não sentia este fresquinho pós-frontal 
*0,3 mm *acumulados durante a madrugada e ontem ainda subiu para os *4,5 mm *

O vento soprou moderado de NW, com rajadas na passagem das células e enfraquecendo no final do dia. 
Devido ao vento, a mínima de ontem, curiosamente, não desceu mais e a de hoje está ser feita novamente agora. 

Extremos: *13,7ºC **/ **17,6ºC **/ **0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2022 às 20:58)

1.6mm


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Nov 2022 às 10:03)

Temperaturas afinal mais elevadas do que as esperadas ontem.
Minima de 12,5ºC.
Tenho saudades de mínimas de jeito em novembro por estas bandas (abaixo de 10 ºC) 
Sigo agora com 14,5 ºC. Não se pode dizer que esteja "frio".

O aquecimento do mês de novembro é cada vez mais evidente, sendo que por cá cada vez mais só temos frio em média de meados de dezembro a meados de fevereiro.
Daqui a uns anos nem vale a pena termos roupa de inverno no armário, sem ser para viajar...


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2022 às 11:27)

Boas
Mínima de 11,9ºC
Agora sol e nuvens com temperatura amena 17,3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Nov 2022 às 13:07)

Northern Lights disse:


> Temperaturas afinal mais elevadas do que as esperadas ontem.
> Minima de 12,5ºC.
> Tenho saudades de mínimas de jeito em novembro por estas bandas (abaixo de 10 ºC)
> Sigo agora com 14,5 ºC. Não se pode dizer que esteja "frio".
> ...


Como assim?
Ontem foi um dia perfeitamente dentro da média para novembro, tal como hoje.
A média da temperatura máxima para Lisboa é de 18,2°C, e a da mínima é de 11,0°C. As temperaturas no geral estiveram dentro destes limites, sendo que muitas estações nem passaram dos 17°C de máxima e chegaram aos 10°C. Convém pesquisar antes, meu caro.


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2022 às 15:03)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de NW.
Panorâmica a NE a partir do Alto da Vela. Bastante escuro.




A Norte:


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2022 às 15:26)

Aqui por Alenquer dia fraco quanto a chuva, acumulado ainda nos 0,91mm.

Radar bem composto, com muita chuva no Norte do país, era bom que descesse um pouco mais pra Sul...

Saudades desses Novembros de muita geada. No passado era comum por aqui. Novembro de 2001 foi épico ao congelar várias noites um laguito de jardim que havia aqui no quintal. Em Lisboa também houve muito frio nesse Novembro, estava a viver por la, era o meu primeiro ano de Faculdade de Ciências. Bons tempos!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2022 às 15:31)

TiagoLC disse:


> Como assim?
> Ontem foi um dia perfeitamente dentro da média para novembro, tal como hoje.
> A média da temperatura máxima para Lisboa é de 18,2°C, e a da mínima é de 11,0°C. As temperaturas no geral estiveram dentro destes limites, sendo que muitas estações nem passaram dos 17°C de máxima e chegaram aos 10°C. Convém pesquisar antes, meu caro.


Exacto, pode mesmo dizer-se que na estação de referência, por exemplo, Geofísico, as temperaturas acertaram em cheio na média de Novembro, 11,8ºC de mínima e 18,3 ºC de máxima (média 81-10 de Novembro: 11,8ºC e 18,2ºC, respectivamente). Setúbal com uma média 81-10 de 9,0ºC de mínima até ficou abaixo, 8,4ºC, o mesmo acontecendo na máxima, com 1ºC abaixo da média. Quanto a temperaturas foi um dia típico de *meados de Novembro*, o mesmo se pode dizer da situação de noroeste pós-frontal, muito comum este desfilar de aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados mas curtos. Claro que não tocam a todos os locais, a distribuição dos acumulados é irregular.



Northern Lights disse:


> Tenho saudades de mínimas de jeito em novembro por estas bandas (abaixo de 10 ºC)
> Sigo agora com 14,5 ºC. Não se pode dizer que esteja "frio".



Talvez essa sensação que esteja na memória seja feita mais para o fim do mês, e lá chegaremos com mínimas mais baixas do que a média, como é normal suceder no Outono, em que ao longo do mês as temperaturas vão em decréscimo, mais elevadas do que a média no início, mais baixas do que a média para o final. Nestes meses de Outono o normal é um gráfico em descida ao longo de cada mês. A nossa memória do normal tende a fixar mais os extremos, conforme as preferências pessoais.


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2022 às 18:48)

Em Santa Cruz final de tarde com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NW.
Crepúsculo fotogénico a SW:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2022 às 19:15)

Geopower disse:


> Em Santa Cruz final de tarde com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NW.
> Crepúsculo fotogénico a SW:
> Ver anexo 2895


Em tantos verões que passei aí, não me lembro de nenhum entardecer no Penedo do Guincho tão bonito como este!  Belíssima foto


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2022 às 00:06)

0.8mm


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2022 às 00:09)

fotos tiradas do Cabo Espichel, hoje, de aguaceiros em aproximação


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2022 às 01:19)

david 6 disse:


>



Que bela composição!

Um dia com céus cénicos, consoante os locais, aí no Cabo certamente para ficar a contemplar.

Aqui pela Póvoa do costume, alguns aguaceiros, poucos, por vezes surpreenderam pela intensidade mas rápidos e em geral fracos.
De São João da Talha a Vialonga, as estações de referência acumularam 0,0 mm, 0,3 mm, 0,5 mm e 0,8 mm. 
No dia anterior, 18, a mesma sequência de estações e acumulados também em linha ascendente: 0,8 mm, 1,5 mm, 2,2 mm e 3,1 mm, respectivamente.
Os acumulados do mês nestas estações ficam neste momento assim:
São João da Talha: 49,8 mm
Estacal (Santa Iria): 67,5 mm
Meteo Santa Iria: 38,5 mm
Vialonga (Morgado): 50,3 mm

Valores ainda bem longe da média normal, tomando como referência Lisboa, Gago Coutinho (81-10): 124,1 mm.
Ainda não é claro se o normal vai ser atingido nesta zona.

Time-lapse nas direcções NNW e SSE, direcção do movimento dominante das nuvens ao fim da tarde de ontem (Sábado 19).
Na terceira cena do vídeo, virada a SSE (nuvens em afastamento) é possível ver que houve tentativas de formação de Altocumulus lenticularis sobre a península de Setúbal, talvez na interacção com a Arrábida:


A nebulosidade estava associada aos últimos aguaceiros na massa de ar frio, e à aproximação dos restos da frente quente sem relevância nesta latitude devido à proximidade do anticiclone:


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2022 às 10:35)

Boas
Mínima 12,2ºC
Agora sol e 18,2ºC e não saímos deste marasmo intercalado com frentes a chegar já mortas, este é outro mês abaixo da média aqui como todos deste Ano.


----------



## Geopower (20 Nov 2022 às 10:51)

Bom dia. 
Em Santa Cruz início de manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas.
Vento fraco de oeste. Mar agitado.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2022 às 14:06)

Em Coimbra, manhã de chuviscos persistentes, apesar do radar não mostrar nada.


----------



## RStorm (20 Nov 2022 às 19:51)

Boa noite

*Ontem *foi um dia fresco e com céu geralmente nublado. 
Aguaceiros a passar no horizonte a leste e um deles ainda atingiu de raspão, mas apenas trouxe uma "chuviscada" durante 1 minuto 
O vento soprou em geral fraco de N-NW, tendo sido mais notório durante a tarde. 

Extremos: *11,3ºC **/ **17,4ºC *

*Hoje *esteve bem mais ameno e o dia começou com céu limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir do inicio da tarde. 
O vento rodou para SW e soprou muito fraco 

Extremos: *12,0ºC **/ **20,4ºC *

O mês segue com *30,9 mm *acumulados, o que já é muito bom  Amanhã teremos mais uma frente e daremos inicio a mais uma semana com boa precipitação em perspetiva 

T. Atual: *16,0ºC *
HR: 83%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2022 às 20:38)

Continua a chuviscar já há várias horas, com algum vento. Os acumulados são muito baixos, mas escorre água em todo o lado, como dizia a outra, é só humidade.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2022 às 22:25)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai caindo uma chuva fraca ou chuviscos desde as 17h30, com algumas pausas, apesar do radar não mostrar nada curiosamente...
Acumulados rondam os *1,6 mm* até ao momento.
O resto do dia foi ameno, com sol até a hora de almoço e mais nublado para a tarde.

18,7°C foi a máxima registada.
Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2022 às 22:33)

Pela manhã umas boas abertas, à tarde fechou, de noite chuvisco.

Foi o dia de hoje. Que venha mais chuvinha.


----------



## Pisfip (20 Nov 2022 às 23:00)

Boa noite a todos,
Estão 16º e chove moderado novamente, após um final de tarde com um leve chuvisco.
O acumulado mensal já atingiu a barreira dos 200mm. Muito boas notícias para esta região, uma vez que o rio Lena já apresenta um caudal notório a passo que as nascentes dos Lis na localidade de Fontes também já renasceram nos últimos dias.
Bom seguimento e boa semana!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2022 às 08:07)

Bom dia!

A chuva fraca de ontem acumulou *3,6 mm *até às 0h. Durante a madrugada, mais alguns chuviscos renderam até agora 0,5 mm.

Neste momento não chove, a frente ainda não chegou. Vamos lá ver o que vai dar ao longo do dia...

15,8°C
Vento moderado de SW


----------



## Geopower (21 Nov 2022 às 09:40)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com chuvisco/chuva fraca. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de oeste.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2022 às 10:23)

Boas!

Hoje fiquei por Azambuja e por aqui temos uma manhã com períodos de chuva.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2022 às 10:59)

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2022 às 11:10)

fotos de ontem, primeira na zona da Praia da Crismina (perto do Guincho) e a segunda com o tempo já completamente diferente no Cabo da Roca (vista para norte)


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2022 às 11:28)

Depois de uma grande carga de água pela Praia das Maçãs. Agora uma acalmia para o que vem a seguir....


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2022 às 14:52)

Aqui por Alenquer chegou a chover bem, total acumulado vai nos *7,36mm* (Netatmo). Nada mau!


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 16:28)

Aqui na zona de Sacavém à Póvoa de Santa Iria:

5,6 mm Sacavém
0,8 mm São João da Talha
4,6 mm Estacal (Sta.Iria)
4,3 mm Meteo Santa Iria
5,1 mm Vialonga

*17,5 mm* (Santo Estevão das Galés/Ponte de Lousa) é o maior acumulado na RLC para *sul da Serra de Aire e a norte do Tejo*; para* norte*, especialmente serras, há acumulados *superiores a 20 mm* e na Serra da Lousã estão próximos dos *30 mm*.

A sul do Tejo, valores à volta dos *10 mm* na zona da Arrábida/Palmela.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 16:47)

EMA's do IPMA:

  5,1 mm Alcobaça
  4,0 mm Arruda dos Vinhos
  3,4 mm Barreiro Lavradio
  4,5 mm Alcochete (Campo de Tiro)
*13,0 mm Coimbra aeródromo*
  6,6 mm Colares
  8,2 mm Leiria aeródromo
  4,0 mm Lisboa Geofísico
  5,0 mm Lisboa Ajuda
  3,3 mm Lisboa Amoreiras
*18,1 mm Lousã aeródromo
13,0 mm Lousã Candal
16,2 mm Coimbra Observatório
20,0 mm Coimbra Santa Clara*
  5,4 mm Pegões
  4,8 mm Rio Maior
  1,7 mm Santa Cruz
  1,7 mm São Pedro de Moel
  6,3 mm Dois Portos

Rede AML

  1,2 mm Alcochete
  0,2 mm Almada
  4,2 mm Amadora
  2,0 mm Barreiro
  7,2 mm Cascais
  2,8 mm Lisboa Carnide
  8,2 mm Loures
*12,4 mm Mafra*
  4,8 mm Moita
  3,4 mm Montijo
  5,4 mm Odivelas
  5,6 mm Oeiras
  4,4 mm Palmela
*11,0 mm Seixal*
  6,4 mm Sesimbra
  3,4 mm Setúbal
  8,2 mm Sintra Algueirão
  3,2 mm V.Franca de Xira


----------



## meko60 (21 Nov 2022 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.
O acumulado de hoje está nos 6mm, vejamos se até ao final do dia este valor se altera.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2022 às 17:55)

Boas
A fraca frente da manhã deu aqui 5,0mm
Máxima 19,2ºC e mínima 16,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2022 às 23:08)

4.4mm por aqui


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2022 às 23:21)

A frente rendeu por aqui *5,6 mm *até à hora de almoço. Durante a tarde e agora a noite não choveu mais, a temperatura desceu e o vento enfraqueceu, rodando para NO. 

Tudo tranquilo por agora. 
13,2°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2022 às 23:30)

Boa noite,
Depois de alguns dias de calmaria, o dia de hoje trouxe alguma precipitação. A frente de manhã e os aguaceiros que se seguiram até por volta das duas da tarde renderam um total acumulado de 6 a 8 mm nas estações em redor. 

Entretanto, a partir das três/quatro da tarde, a coisa acalmou e até apareceu o sol. Ao anoitecer o céu encontrava-se pouco nublado, mas agora voltou a fechar de novo. Amanhã não deverá chover por aqui - deverá ser daqueles dias típicos de rio atmosférico, em que está muito nublado e húmido durante o dia inteiro mas na prática não cai nada. Zonas mais a norte, contudo, vão receber bastante água nas próximas horas! As imagens de satélite são imponentes!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2022 às 01:35)

9 mm ontem, mês quase a passar os 100!

Tudo a regularizar por aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2022 às 06:36)

Segundo radar a frente é jeitosa e está a chover... só que não, até agora não caiu nada ahaha.
A ver vamos...


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2022 às 09:39)

Boas
Mínima de 11,9ºC e agora estão 16,6ºC com muita palha que nada vai largar, o mês aqui segue seco com 47,4mm e vai terminar com pouco mais que isto graças a mais uns pingos na Quinta.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2022 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
_Undulatus asperatus_ pelos céus de Lisboa, neste momento:


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2022 às 11:26)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Rio Maior vamos com cerca de 1 hora de chuva fraca contínua, esta estação vai com 2,1mm.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2022 às 12:22)

a chuviscar por aqui


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2022 às 12:34)

Bom dia!
Por aqui, chuvisca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2022 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui também chuvisca. Caem uns pingos oclusos e não deve passar disso ao longo do dia (infelizmente). Pelo menos mantém a humidade no solo!  

Está também bem fresquinho, com vento moderado de oeste e céu nublado. Nos próximos dias parece que vem aí um tempo mais frio, a fazer lembrar o inverno - que venha!


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2022 às 13:50)

Chuva fraca a moderada de momento por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2022 às 16:17)

Boas!

A chuva fraca / chuvisco têm marcado o dia de hoje, com este tipo de precipitação os acumulados são sempre modestos. As estações WU e a oficial têm valores entre os 3 e os 4 mm. O céu mantém-se muito nublado e vão caindo uns borrifos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 17:56)

Acumulados mais significativos só existem da latitude de Peniche/Santarém para norte:






Nas estações de referência na linha da Póvoa (Sacavém a Vialonga) só temos de 0,0 a 0,5 e 1,5 mm.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2022 às 18:26)

1mm


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2022 às 19:59)

Boa noite

*Ontem *tivemos mais uma excelente rega, com um total de *4,2 mm *
Chuva fraca/chuvisco durante a manhã, com dois períodos mais intensos pelo meio. A partir do inicio da tarde, o céu abriu gradualmente e não choveu mais. 
O vento soprou moderado de SW, rodando para NW durante a tarde e mantendo a mesma intensidade. 

Extremos: *14,6ºC **/ **18,7ºC **/ **4,2 mm *

*Hoje *foi mais um dia nublado e cinzento, com algumas abertas. 
Tarde de aguaceiros fracos, que renderam mais *2,7 mm*. Nem esperava nada para o dia de hoje 
O vento soprou em geral fraco de W-NW, por vezes com rajadas moderadas.

Extremos: *12,4ºC / 18,2ºC / 2,7 mm*

T. Atual: *17,9ºC*
HR: 86%
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Stormlover (22 Nov 2022 às 20:32)

Vídeo com algumas highlights de ontem e hoje aqui na Caparica e Loures ( um timelapse da nebulosidade)
Houve alguma chuva e algum vento mas nada de especial, eram tão curtos esses períodos que não tive tempo de ir à rua e posicionar-me para gravar quando passavam


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2022 às 00:12)

david 6 disse:


> 1mm


subiu para 1.6 ainda


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2022 às 02:41)

Ao que parece ainda chegaram a cair alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde: um deles pouco depois da minha última mensagem e outro à tarde que fez lembrar a descarga da sanita no telhado tal foi a intensidade e a curta duração deste. 

O acumulado foi irrelevante nas estações amadoras em redor, tendo uma ou outra atingido a marca de 1 mm. Nas próximas horas, contudo, a coisa deverá ser diferente segundo os modelos, e já se nota a ventania crescente lá fora! Está agreste!!!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 03:19)

Acumulados de ontem na RLC: valores mais elevados e bastante significativos na zona de Coimbra e Serras próximas; residuais de Peniche/Santarém para sul.






Foi mais um dia de chuviscos e chuva fraca ocasional, a admirar... a chuva lá longe no Norte.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2022 às 09:26)

Boas!

Quando saí de Azambuja apenas caía um leve chuvisco, mas aqui em Rio Maior tem chovido moderadamente deste a hora em que cheguei (9h).


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2022 às 09:35)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Quando saí de Azambuja apenas caía um leve chuvisco, mas aqui em Rio Maior tem chovido moderadamente deste a hora em que cheguei (9h).



Mas que bela chuvada! 

Acumulados a subir rapidamente, para já entre os 5 e os 7mm nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2022 às 11:53)

Boas
Mínima muito alta 17ºC, o dia segue com sol e palha e nem uma pinga de água, ontem os chuviscos deram uns insignificantes 1,0mm... o mês vai com 48,4mm e 310,2mm o Ano. 
 Temperatura bastante amena agora com 19,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2022 às 13:48)

mais 1mm hoje, grão a grão enche a galinha o papo


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2022 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

Ontem a chuva fraca/chuviscos, que foi mais intensa pela hora de almoço, rendeu *4,8 mm *por aqui. Algum vento forte por vezes a acompanhar.

Hoje, até ao momento, o acumulado segue nos *2,8 mm *graças a um período mais intenso de chuva a meio da manhã. 
A estação já ultrapassou os 100 mm de acumulado total mensal, situando-se nos *104,3 mm!  *


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 15:57)

Acumulados nas cinco estações da linha da Póvoa de Santa Iria, de Sacavém a Vialonga: *1,0 mm* em todas as estações, excepto *0,8 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria.

Algumas abertas.
Mantém-se vento de Oeste ou WSW e HR elevada 86%.


----------



## RStorm (23 Nov 2022 às 20:02)

Boa noite 

O dia de hoje foi muito fraquinho, apenas caíram alguns chuviscos e um aguaceiro fraco a meio da manhã, que só molhou o chão. 
De resto, céu nublado com boas abertas. 
O vento soprou fraco de W, apresentando-se temporariamente moderado durante a manhã. Mínima a ser feita agora. 

Extremos: *16,6ºC / 20,6ºC *

T. Atual: *16,6ºC*
HR: 84%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2022 às 21:10)

Dia Fraquinho aqui por Alenquer - Alto Concelho, com apenas *2,71mm*. O mês de Novembro continua abaixo da média, embora quase a chegar lá. 

Entretanto hoje a temperatura já a descer bastante a esta hora, vai nos 11°C.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2022 às 23:36)

Nevoeiro denso na ponte Vasco da Gama agora mesmo com a temperatura na ordem dos 16.0°C


----------



## srr (24 Nov 2022 às 11:33)

Boas,

Chove fraco, todo este evento a Sul do Tejo, foi fraco


----------



## rmsg (24 Nov 2022 às 11:56)

Passei a barreira dos 200,0 mm este mês - registo 203,2 mm. Também passei dos 600,0 mm neste ano de 2022 (600,8 mm). O ano hidrológico vai com 328,4 mm.
Abaixo da média este ano, mas não tão catastrófico como se previa há uns meses atrás. E ainda faltam cinco semanas para compor mais um pouco estes números.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2022 às 12:00)

Boas!

Manhã com períodos de chuva moderada aqui em Rio Maior. A estação do IPMA vai com uns honrosos 10mm acumulados até há ultima atualização.


----------



## srr (24 Nov 2022 às 12:02)

Abrantes  - este mês soma uns míseros 70mm


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2022 às 12:08)

Aqui sigo com 1,4mm a ver quanto vai dar mais esta frente que mais uma vez já chega morta aqui...
18,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2022 às 12:14)

uns chuviscos, mas hoje espero mais que isto


----------



## Microburst (24 Nov 2022 às 12:46)

Grande chuvada por Almada na última hora, que começou primeiramente como chuva fraca pouco passava das 11h30, mas que em poucos minutos passou a chuva moderada a forte acompanhada de rajadas de vento de Sul. Fui meio apanhado de surpresa na Cova da Piedade, onde no Centro Sul a água chegou quase a galgar os passeios, e quando há pouco regressei a casa a única coisa que não tinha molhada era o telemóvel.

Cada testemunho tem obviamente muito de subjectivo, contudo há largos anos que não apanhava um dilúvio ao ponto dos bolsos do casaco ficarem cheios de água. Neste momento continua a chover fraco, por vezes moderado.


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2022 às 12:47)

Bom dia!
Apanhei uma valente molha....quando saí não chovia e no regresso apanhei-a em cheio. Deixou 9mm acumulados .


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2022 às 13:07)

Por Coimbra a manhã começou com muita chuva, 16,2mm acumulados, provocando com algumas inundações.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2022 às 13:36)

Chove bem por Lisboa já há algum tempo.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2022 às 13:59)

um pouco mais forte agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2022 às 14:01)

Boa tarde,
Hoje sim chove bem e já há algumas horas! 10 mm já cantam na maioria das estações em redor. Já tinha saudades destes dias!  

Novembro por aqui infelizmente deverá acabar com precipitação abaixo da média - as estações em redor seguem com valores entre os 80 e os 85 mm de precipitação, o que é inferior à média de novembro (superior a 100-105 mm).  O último novembro chuvoso por aqui foi 2018, tendo 2019 sido um novembro com precipitação muito próxima do valor médio na minha zona (se novembro de 2019 tivesse 31 dias em vez de 30, teria sido um mês na média praticamente). 

Está céu nublado, vento fraco e entretanto parece que a chuva está a abrandar.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2022 às 15:26)

O solos começam a ficar saturados de água, isto a juntar a construções mal feitas, tem dado origem a derrocadas. Pelo menos desta vez, não houve mortes, nem feridos, nem grandes danos materiais. Esta foi junto ao lidl de Montemor-o-Velho.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 17:17)

Final do dia em crepúsculo urbano.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2022 às 17:44)

Por Alenquer mais 12,41mm no dia de hoje. Boa! ( Pena a torneira estar pra fechar em breve).


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 18:08)

Acumulados modestos nas cinco estações da linha da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
5,1 mm Sacavém
6,4 mm São João da Talha
7,9 mm Estacal
3,8 mm Meteo Santa Iria
4,3 mm Vialonga

Pelas serras da AML, da Região Oeste e de Coimbra há vários acumulados entre 10 e 20 mm.

Valor mais elevado encontrado na rede WU foi o de Pedrógão Grande com 28,4 mm.

Na AML e de Setúbal os maiores acumulados (>15 mm) foram em várias estações, Rio de Mouro com 16,0 mm, mais três nessa zona, e em Palmela, todas com 15,7 mm.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2022 às 20:01)

ainda caiu agora um último aguaceiro   ainda cai meia duzia de pingos


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2022 às 20:58)

4.8mm


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2022 às 21:53)

O dia rendeu 11,8mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2022 às 22:04)

A capacidade de campo está lentamente a descer o litoral, Coimbra já está lá, por aqui não deve faltar muito. Ribeiras ainda em regime sossegado mas bem constituidas.

Também apanhei uma molha dessa chuva fraca  

*15,7 mm* por Belas, mais um mês acima dos 100. Só falta Dezembro e temos uma tripleta de ouro.
A segunda frente fria parece ainda ter alguma força por Leiria agora, Lisboa não deverá ter tanta sorte.

Amanhã e sábado temos AA por cima, tempo de secar os campos  Potencial de mínima abaixo dos 5ºC no sábado...


----------



## Tufao André (24 Nov 2022 às 23:13)

Boa noite!

O dia de hoje teve chuva mais a sério por aqui também, mais intensa e persistente entre o meio da manhã e o meio da tarde. Pela hora de almoço foi mesmo forte!!
O acumulado do dia foi de *12 mm*. 

O mês de Novembro soma e segue com uns fantásticos *116,4 mm* no total até agora!  

Tudo calmo, sem chuva, vento fraco de N e 15°C (em descida lenta). 
Pausa na chuva amanhã e sábado, voltando no domingo pela tarde.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2022 às 00:59)

O dia de ontem acabou por ser positivo na chuva já que superou o previsto nesta zona, acumulados 9,0mm... Este mês 57,4mm muito longe da média. 

Agora estão 15,2ºC e é rezar para que o período mais seco que se avizinha seja o mais curto possível, que Dezembro traga aquilo que Novembro não trousse aqui para esta zona e Sul em geral.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2022 às 09:27)

Mínima surpreende e desce até aos 7°C por aqui. Estava bem fresco já.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2022 às 18:46)

Igualmente 7ºC de mínima aqui, mas já estão 9,5ºC, possivelmente vai quebrar ainda hoje.


----------



## meko60 (25 Nov 2022 às 22:38)

Boa noite!
Hoje não choveu ., soube mesmo bem. A temperatura máx. foi de 18ºC e a mínima de 12,5ºC. A pressão está alta 1027,5mb e com tendência de subida, prova de que estamos sob a influência anticiclónica.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2022 às 23:41)

6.8ºC


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2022 às 00:38)

Ora estamos já com 6°C aqui em Alenquer alto Concelho, vamos ver até onde vai descer esta madrugada.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Nov 2022 às 08:15)

A temperatura caiu a pique. 7° no Montijo foi a mínima de hoje.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2022 às 08:48)

A mínima foi de 4°C. Próxima madrugada deve descer mais...


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2022 às 12:10)

4.2ºC min


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2022 às 12:14)

Boas
Mínima de hoje já digna de registo para esta zona, ficou nos 7,6ºC
Agora muito sol com vento nulo e 15,6ºC


----------



## Geopower (26 Nov 2022 às 17:11)

Em Glória do Ribatejo dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco.
Registo do poente a SW:








Crepúsculo :


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2022 às 18:24)

Boa noite

*Quinta-feira *foi mais um dia cinzento e bem regado, com *4,8 mm*
Chuva fraca durante a tarde, com alguns períodos moderados e um forte na parte inicial.
O vento soprou moderado de NW, enfraquecendo e rodando para NW no final da tarde. 

Extremos: *14,8ºC **/ **19,4ºC **/ **4,8 mm *

*Ontem e hoje *foram dias magníficos e agradáveis de sol  Também já fazia alguma falta 
Céu geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas. Descida de temperaturas, em especial das mínimas que foi bem acentuada. 
Muito orvalho durante a manhã e o vento tem soprado fraco a nulo do quadrante leste. 

Ontem: *11,3ºC **/ **17,6ºC *
Hoje: *6,4ºC **/ **18,1ºC *

T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2022 às 18:40)

5,4ºC de mínima por Belas. E é oficial, pelo mapa de água no solo do IPMA, capacidade de campo foi atingida por Sintra   

Passeio pela C. Caparica, vento nulo o que é perfeito. Ondulação bem agressiva. Grande parte do paredão está verdinho


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 06:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E é oficial, pelo mapa de água no solo do IPMA, capacidade de campo foi atingida por Sintra


Sim, agora só falta verificar o enchimento da Mula.

Enquanto esperamos por um reinício da chuva, ainda antes das promessas de Dezembro, o crepúsculo de hoje foi bonito, um arauto do que lá vem?

WSW 16:00:38





ENE 17:22:41





WSW 17:23:28





WSW 17:29:25





WSW 17:35:45





WSW 17:28:46





Frentes em aproximação, já se vê a primeira no radar:
















Bom Domingo, começa a chover na RLC a meio da tarde!

(não se espere muito, alguns milímetros, poucos...)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (27 Nov 2022 às 08:03)

Mínima hoje foi ligeiramente superior à de ontem. 8.1°


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2022 às 10:10)

Boas
Mínima um pouco mais alta hoje 8,6ºC
Agora sol com vento nulo e 16ºC, a tarde pode chuviscar a ver se acumula alguma coisa que seja.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2022 às 11:32)

minima 4.6ºC


----------



## jamestorm (27 Nov 2022 às 13:04)

A mínima foi de 4 °c por Alenquer. 
Agora já por São Martinho do Porto onde vai chuviscando, persistente.


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2022 às 15:21)

Boa tarde.
Mínima de 10,6ºC, sem chuva.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 15:48)

As duas frentes continuaram visíveis no radar, acumulados bons no Norte, aqui pela RLC algo significativos na zona norte, Mondego, e também já acumulou 1,5 mm em Cabo Carvoeiro.

Ao meio-dia:






Há três horas:





Há vinte minutos nota-se que a frente se desfaz para sul do Cabo Carvoeiro:








Até às 15:00 só tinha chovido de Torres Vedras para norte, especialmente na costa.

Entretanto a segunda frente, que parecia ser mais fraca, intensifica-se no Norte e tem pós-frontal. Veremos o que consegue chegar aqui à RLC.


----------



## RickStorm (27 Nov 2022 às 16:17)

Aqui já chove moderamente a fraco há um bom tempo


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 16:17)

O segmento da frente de Montejunto até a zona norte da AML intensificou-se temporariamente e já deixou acumulados significativos pelos montes: há valores até 8 mm.
Também a passagem pelo maciço de Aire-Candeeiros lhe deu algum impulso.

Pêro Negro (Sobral de Monte Agraço) tem três estações com acumulados > 6 mm, por exemplo. E no entanto os ecos que por lá passaram eram fracos, nada mais do que verde.






A periferia da Serra de Sintra desiludiu um pouco, os acumulados não chegam aos 2 mm.

Das EMA's do IPMA, Torres Vedras (Dois Portos) com* 3,8 mm* é a que tem o maior acumulado. Nas estações da AML, também tudo abaixo dos 2 mm.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2022 às 16:27)

vai chovendo razoável


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 17:33)

Passagem da primeira frente com rápida abertura do céu mas arrastando nevoeiro pelos montes e lezíria.
As eólicas ficaram embrulhadas nas nuvens.

WNW 16:41:38





ENE 16:59:36





16:56:20





16:56:47





16:56:55


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (27 Nov 2022 às 17:39)

Chuva forte por aqui


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 19:07)

Às 16:30 entrava a segunda frente fria na RLC (Dunas de Mira) enquanto a primeira frente chegava ao Vale do Tejo.
Meia hora depois esta deixava o Vale do Tejo e os restos passavam em Setúbal (cerca de 1 mm) e a segunda frente estava na Figueira da Foz:








Pelas 17:30 em Coimbra e às 18:00 em Leiria/Caldas da Rainha:








Há vinte minutos, já em dissipação, chegou a Sintra. Linhas de instabilidade (fracas em geral) aproximavam-se do Litoral a norte do Mondego:


----------



## RStorm (27 Nov 2022 às 19:08)

Boa noite 

Quem diria que depois do sol agradável da manhã, teríamos uma tarde como esta?  
Estava previsto, mas não esperava nada de especial. 

Chuva fraca/chuvisco durante o meio da tarde, rendendo *1,8 mm *
O céu voltou a abrir no final do dia e o vento tem estado ausente. 

Extremos: *8,0ºC **/ **18,6ºC **/ **1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 97% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 20:00)

A linha de instabilidade pós-frontal quase parece uma nova frente ou um recuo da frente (a segunda) que entretanto se dissipou ao chegar ao Vale do Tejo:


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2022 às 21:05)

aqui deixou *3.2mm*, vá lá vá lá


----------



## jamestorm (27 Nov 2022 às 21:24)

Por Alenquer, mais *4,83mm*(Netatmo) hoje, pelas minhas contas, o mês já vai acima da média quanto a precipitação. Mas não tão bom quanto Outubro foi.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Nov 2022 às 21:31)

Boa noite!
Ontem foi dia de caminhada pela serra de Sintra. Esteve fresco, principalmente de manhã e ao final do dia. 
As cascatas correm como deve ser e as lagoas estão bem abastecidas. Escorria água nas bermas da estrada e muros, nomeadamente na vertente norte da serra. Tem chovido bem por lá, felizmente.
Deixo umas fotos.
Lagoa dos Mosqueiros:




Miradouro de Santa Eufémia, com vista para a foz do Tejo:


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2022 às 21:37)

Aqui em Setúbal nem deu para limpar o pó, acumulados 1,0mm...
 Temperatura agora 15,6ºC


----------



## meko60 (27 Nov 2022 às 22:02)

O dia vai acabar com 1mm de acumulado. A temperatura máxima foi de 18,3ºC e agora estão 14,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 01:37)

TiagoLC disse:


> as lagoas estão bem abastecidas



Lagoa dos Mosqueiros é a reserva de água na serra mais elevada, abastece principalmente os jardins de Monserrate no Verão. Bela foto, é um recanto da Serra que parece um quadro.
Não deu para veres como estava a Mula? Já terá recuperado talvez  1 metro, deve estar enter os 4 e 5 m mas ainda lhe falta muito para o pleno nos 13 m.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 05:05)

Acumulados de ontem aqui na linha da Póvoa (Sacavém a Vialonga) à volta dos 0,8 mm.
As temperaturas mínimas: 7,4ºC, 8,2ºC, 8,7ºC e 9,2ºC (Sacavém a Santa Iria).
Hoje a madrugada promete ser talvez um pouco mais fresca.

Um dia calmo, mesmo na passagem das frentes. Fica um pequeno filme dessa calma vaporosa ao fim da tarde...


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2022 às 10:38)

Boas!

Dia fresco aqui por Rio Maior, com céu a alterar entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade. Não me apercebi mas deve ter caído um breve aguaceiro entretanto porque ficou tudo molhado.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2022 às 18:01)

minima foi de 3.2ºC


----------



## Tufao André (28 Nov 2022 às 23:07)

Boa noite!

Ontem ainda choveu algo, de modo fraca a moderada, mas de rápida passagem..
Nota para o arrefecimento noturno, com mínimas de 8°C/9°C aqui pelas redondezas!
Durante o dia, mesmo com sol, a temperatura máxima chegou aos 16,5°C.

A esta hora já 10,6°C! Vai descendo bem e a madrugada promete ser a mais fria deste outono por aqui....
Céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Nov 2022 às 07:06)

Era supostamente a madrugada mais fria mas não foi... 9°


----------



## Tufao André (29 Nov 2022 às 07:57)

Bom dia!

De facto a temperatura mínima não desceu tanto como pensava, uma estação próxima numa zona baixa registou *8,3°C*. O vento deve ter estragado a inversão...

Por esta hora 9,4°C.
Amanhecer bonito, com céu limpo e muito sol. Bastante humidade!


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2022 às 08:01)

3°C  foi a mínima aqui por Alenquer - Alto Concelho. Muito mais frio, já se nota bem mesmo dentro de casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2022 às 09:41)

Boas,

Alcabideche teve 7ºC de mínima.
No terreno ao lado da minha casa que sofre de inversão térmica desceu aos 5ºC, nada mau.
No ponto mais frio do concelho acredito que tenho havido geada  tenue, falo nas traseiras do autódromo do Estoril.
Como já cheguei a relatar, aquilo é uma máquina de gelo, mete o vale do Colares no bolso, mas a brincar...
Foi um achado espetacular, que prova que locais aparentemente irrelevantes em termos orográficos podem apresentar inversões violentas.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2022 às 11:54)

minima 2.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2022 às 12:29)

Parral, Sesimbra foi aos 0,6°C.
Seiça, Ourém com mínima de 1,0°C.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2022 às 12:29)

Boas
Mínima esta noite 8,8ºC

Agora sol com vento nulo e 17ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2022 às 14:02)

Mínima de 4,0ºC


----------



## Luis Rafael (29 Nov 2022 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,
A mínima de madrugada chegou aos 8,5ºc
Sigo com uma máxima de 17.8ºc
Vento de Norte 
Rajada (Máx)*14.8 km/h*
Vento (Méd )* 6.1 km/h*


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2022 às 20:15)

Boa noite 

Dois dias magníficos de sol com céu pouco nublado  
Mínimas bem fresquinhas e temperaturas diurnas amenas, mas com sensação fresca devido ao vento. 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco do quadrante N-NE. 

Novembro deverá despedir-se com o regresso da chuva, venha  

Ontem: *9,3ºC / 16,3ºC *
Hoje: *7,6ºC **/ **16,4ºC *

T. Atual: *11,1ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (29 Nov 2022 às 22:01)

Boa noite.
Excelente dia de Outono, soalheiro e com uma agradável temperatura. 
Máxima=16,2ºC
Mínima=10,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2022 às 22:10)

5ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2022 às 02:02)

2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2022 às 02:12)

Vai ser sol de pouca dura com a frente quente a chegar, 4,7ºC foi a mínima da noite porque já está a subir para os 7ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2022 às 09:32)

Boas!

Quando saí de Azambuja ainda não chovia, comecei a apanhar chuva na zona de Alcoentre e continua agora aqui em Rio Maior. Está a chover com tempo bem frio, 8ºC apenas no sensor do carro!


----------



## Geopower (30 Nov 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de SE.
Panorâmica  a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré, com a frente visível no horizonte:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2022 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Depois de alguns dias de outono puro e duro, com mínimas baixas, dias amenos e tempo soalheiro, o dia de hoje amanheceu com céu nublado, com algumas abertas. Agora já não há abertas e o céu está a escurecer bem a norte. 

Veremos no que é que dá o dia de hoje - os modelos ontem previam por aqui entre 5 a 10 mm para as próximas horas. A ver vamos!


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2022 às 11:57)

minima de *1ºC*

agora vai chovendo fraco  com 11ºC


----------



## fernandinand (30 Nov 2022 às 12:20)

Cheira-me que hoje não vai chegar aos 10ºC por aqui...8ºC neste momento e a passar os 3mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2022 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.
Chove fraco a moderado por Lisboa há algum tempo. Acumulado a rondar os *6 mm*.


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2022 às 15:07)

Já tinha chuviscado por aqui mas agora chove fraco.


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2022 às 15:11)

Boas!

O dia segue escuro, frio e com períodos de chuva aqui em Rio Maior.

As estações WU aqui da zona acumularam valores na casa dos 11-14mm até agora e continua a chover.


----------



## tucha (30 Nov 2022 às 15:12)

Chuva agora aqui por Lisboa desde as 11 da manha, fraca mas continua...
O que notei mais hoje foi mesmo a descida da temperatura,  o meu quarto  já  comeca a se tornar incomodo (13 graus de madrugada!!!) e o frio tanto dentro como fora de casa...
Portanto hoje foi mesmo o primeiro dia deste outono a se ligar o AC cá  em casa!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 15:14)

Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro por Póvoa de Santa Iria e arredores. Chegou a mal se ver os prédios do outro lado da rua. E chuvisco ou chuva fraca ao mesmo tempo.
Ambiente mesmo muito escuro.

Acumulados *5,6 mm, 6,6 mm, 6,4 mm*, *7,0 mm* nas estações da linha da Póvoa (apenas Sacavém, São João da Talha, Estacal e Meteo Santa Iria, as duas outras não estão activas ou têm o pluviómetro inoperacional). Algum deste acumulado deve ser mesmo da água de nevoeiro, nem se distingue bem o que chove pelo meio.

EMA's de *Lisboa: 3,1 mm, 3,0 mm, 3,0 mm* em Geofísico, Ajuda e Amoreiras, respectivamente.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2022 às 15:19)

Dia de inverno por Coimbra, chuva e frio. A máxima até agora pouco acima dos 10ºC. 

14,2mm


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 15:29)

Outras EMA's da RLC:

Acumulados até cerca das 15:00

  4,8 mm Alcobaça (15:10)
  1,5 mm Arruda dos Vinhos
  1,6 mm Barreiro (15:10)
  1,7 mm Alcochete
*10,9 mm* *Coimbra *aeródromo (15:10)
  2,4 mm Colares
  8,5 mm Leiria aeródromo
*12,2 mm* *Lousã* aeródromo
  5,1 mm Lousã Candal (14:00)
*11,5 mm Coimbra* observatório (14:00)
*18,2 mm Coimbra* Santa Clara (14:50)
  1,2 mm Pegões (15:10)
*10,8 mm Rio Maior*
  7,0 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo
  4,1 mm São Pedro de Moel
  4,0 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos (15:10)


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2022 às 15:52)

Mais 10 mm neste canto suburbano. Dia de Inverno autêntico, mesmo a tempo de se iniciar a temporada meteorológica. 

A CREL deve ser das AEs mais perigosas neste momento, só nevoeiro... nem imagino para os altos de Loures.

Foto do dia:


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 16:00)

Acumulados superiores a 10 mm em várias zonas da RLC; superiores a 20 mm entre Bombarral e Peniche.

Zona de Sintra a Amadora consistentemente à volta dos 10 mm.

Península de Setúbal ainda pouco regada em geral, melhores acumulados no sudoeste, Sesimbra, Arrábida.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2022 às 16:10)

volta a chover


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2022 às 16:25)

Boa tarde, 
Depois de várias horas de chuva moderada que rendeu até ao momento 6 mm, chove agora com bastante intensidade. Diria que hoje deverá chover mais do que o que estava previsto ontem... veremos!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2022 às 16:29)

Chove moderado de forma persistente por Lisboa há pelo menos 2 horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2022 às 16:40)

E o que chove agora! Já a dar sinais de abertas  Frente fria a dar-lhe bem.


----------



## tucha (30 Nov 2022 às 16:46)

E  dizia eu há  pouco que chovia fraco? Pois agora chove de forma torrencial  aqui  pela zona oriente da cidade..e o céu  tem uma cor completamente  baça  e branca...
E está  frio, de facto...quer dizer, frio para a cidade de Lisboa...
13 graus agora...será?


----------



## tucha (30 Nov 2022 às 16:56)

Update: resolvi ficar fazer a segunda circular que já está  caotica a esta hora, e de facto  está  muito mau tempo em Lisboa, agira sim, visibilidade  a 500 metros, mais  do que isso nao dá,  nao sei se será  nevoeiro  se será  de tanta chuva!
Agora uma clareira estranhíssima  no ceu, um pouco de azul e para o lado de Alvalade tudo nao branco mas preto, mesmo!


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2022 às 17:06)

ainda vai caindo certinha, já vai em 1h  

edit5min depois: mais intenso agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2022 às 17:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E o que chove agora! Já a dar sinais de abertas  Frente fria a dar-lhe bem.


Suficiente para disparar para os 17 mm! 

136 mm em Novembro


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 18:13)

E vão assim os acumulados nas estações AML até às 18:00

*10,0 mm Vila Franca de Xira
13,8 mm Mafra
14,4 mm Sintra Algueirão
14,4 mm Loures*
  8,4 mm Odivelas
*11,0 mm Amadora*
  8,8 mm Lisboa Carnide
  3,8 mm Cascais
  7,0 mm Oeiras
  0,6 mm Alcochete (entupido??)
  4,6 mm Montijo
*13,8 mm Seixal*
  0,2 mm Almada (entupido??)
  6,4 mm Barreiro
  3,8 mm Moita
  3,6 mm Palmela
  7,8 mm Sesimbra
*10,0 mm Setúbal*


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2022 às 18:19)

Boas
Acumulados até agora aqui por Setúbal 7,8mm quase sempre com chuva fraca só agora ao fim da tarde ela caiu de forma moderada, pena que os próximos dias vão ser secos, o Novembro aqui vai com 66,4mm longe da média e pouco mais vai ter do que isto. 

Mínima 7,7ºC e máxima a ser ainda feita, visto que a temperatura está a subir e vai com 14,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 18:32)

E nas EMA's, até cerca das 18:00

*10,9 mm* *Coimbra* aeródromo (18:10)
*12,7 mm Coimbra* observatório (17:00)
*18,5 mm Coimbra* Santa Clara
*12,9 mm* *Lousã* aeródromo
  5,2 mm Lousã Candal (17:00)
  7,1 mm São Pedro de Moel (18:10)
*12,5 mm Leiria aeródromo*
  6,5 mm Alcobaça (18:10)
*15,6 mm Rio Maior *(18:10)
*22,3 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos *(18:20)
*10,3 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo* (18:10)
  7,7 mm Arruda dos Vinhos
  8,6 mm Colares
  7,7 mm Lisboa Amoreiras
  7,7 mm Lisboa Geofísico (18:10)
  6,3 mm Lisboa Ajuda (18:10)
  5,9 mm Barreiro Lavradio (18:10)
  7,2 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro
  3,0 mm Pegões (18:20)

Na rede WU contei dezassete estações com acumulado maior do que 20 mm. Zona entre Peniche e Sobral de Monte Agraço, passando por Torres Vedras é onde há maior número de estações com estes valores (também é uma zona com maior densidade de estações).


----------



## meko60 (30 Nov 2022 às 18:48)

Boa noite.
Dia de chuva não muito intensa, mas continua. Deixou acumulados 6,4mm.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 18:57)

Duas estações IPMA tiveram acumulado horário superior a 10 mm; são também das estações com acumulados do dia maiores, superiores a 20 mm.

Penacova no registo das 14h






Dois Portos às 17h


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2022 às 19:12)

Boa noite 

Dia bem regado com chuva fraca/moderada, especialmente durante a tarde e rendendo *3,6 mm  *
Foi também o dia mais frio desde outono até agora, com uma máxima de *13,9ºC*.  
O vento soprou fraco de S-SE, por vezes moderado, o que causava uma sensação desagradável. 

Extremos: *7,8ºC **/ **13,9ºC **/ **3,6 mm *

T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 19:46)

Há ali alguns locais entre a Figueira da Foz e Caldas da Rainha/Peniche que vão terminar o Novembro em "grande"...






Movimento de NW para ESE, rodando em torno do centro da cut-off que já vem perto da RLC.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Nov 2022 às 19:53)

O dia resumiu-se a umas 4h a chover sem parar aquela chuva que não é forte mas dá para molhar tudo e ensopar os terrenos. Bem bom o que caiu em Lisboa e margem Sul.


----------



## RickStorm (30 Nov 2022 às 20:03)

Quem diria que hoje aqui pela minha zona iria chover ao ponto de saturar os solos...


----------



## Stormlover (30 Nov 2022 às 20:56)

Choveu imenso hoje, não foi muito intenso mas foram horas a fio aqui pela Caparica, chovendo de novo neste momento, os solos estão a ficar saturados!
Vídeo do estado do tempo de hoje dividido entre aqui na Caparica e Loures.


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2022 às 21:43)

Boas!

Depois de uma tarde de chuva fraca quase sempre constante em Rio Maior, com tempo frio e nevoeiro alto. Seguiu-se uma viagem de regresso à Azambuja sob as mesmas condições. Por agora aqui na Azambuja a chuva continua a ser rainha, com períodos mais fortes.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Nov 2022 às 22:05)

Dia de muita chuva Aqui por Alenquer - Alto Concelho, persistiu durante horas e continua. Vamos com *24,63 mm* segundo a estação aqui ao lado da rede Netatmo. Muito bom!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 22:10)

Centro da cut-off junto à costa de Santa Cruz, continuando para sul.






Várias estações com mais de 30 mm acumulados, a sueste de Peniche.


Por aqui, Meteo Santa Iria com 15,7 mm.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2022 às 22:29)

volta a chover


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2022 às 22:37)

É pouco habitual este frio com chuva e nevoeiro. Vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os 11°C/12°C por Lisboa.  Minhas ricas mãozinhas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 22:42)

TiagoLC disse:


> É pouco habitual este frio com chuva e nevoeiro. Vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os 11°C/12°C por Lisboa.  Minhas ricas mãozinhas.



Penso que é característico das oclusões (frio) e do enchimento rápido da depressão (chuva e nevoeiro).

Já está em frente ao Cabo da Roca:


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2022 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

No Cacém, à semelhança do que foi relatado por outros membros, o dia foi de precipitação contínua, sendo de salientar apenas uma paragem, cerca das 18h.

As estações amadoras das redondezas mostram acumulados entre os 17 mm e os 22 mm.

Nada mau!


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2022 às 23:27)

Caíram mais uns borrifos o dia acaba assim com 8,0mm...o novembro com 66,6mm, espero que Dezembro seja bem melhor e mais democrático.
 Temperatura nos 13,3°C


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 23:33)

Rede AML, os acumulados do dia (~23:00)

*15,2 mm Vila Franca de Xira
16,4 mm Mafra
21,0 mm Sintra Algueirão
14,8 mm Loures*
  9,4 mm Odivelas
*14,6 mm Amadora*
  9,6 mm Lisboa Carnide
  8,2 mm Cascais
10,8 mm Oeiras
0,8 mm Alcochete (entupido??)
 5,8 mm Montijo
*16,2 mm Seixal*
0,2 mm Almada (entupido??)
  7,0 mm Barreiro
  4,2 mm Moita
  4,4 mm Palmela
10,4 mm Sesimbra
*11,0 mm Setúbal*


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2022 às 23:53)

acumulado de hoje foi *16.8mm*, mais do que esperado


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 00:08)

EMA's acumulados de ontem dia 30:

*10,9 mm* *Coimbra* aeródromo
*12,7 mm Coimbra* observatório
*18,5 mm Coimbra* Santa Clara
*12,9 mm* *Lousã* aeródromo
 7,7 mm Lousã Candal
 8,2 mm São Pedro de Moel
*12,5 mm Leiria aeródromo*
 8,8 mm Alcobaça
*22,9 mm Rio Maior
23,8 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos
12,3 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo*
 8,5 mm Arruda dos Vinhos
*14,0 mm Colares*
 9,2 mm Lisboa Amoreiras
 8,9 mm Lisboa Geofísico
 8,3 mm Lisboa Ajuda
 6,6 mm Barreiro Lavradio
 7,4 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro
 3,1 mm Pegões


----------



## remember (1 Dez 2022 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

para ser sincero e depois de ter dado uma olhadela de manha para o radar/satélite parecia não vir grande coisa e não é que veio...dia mais chuvoso do mês de Novembro com 15.7 mm, máxima de 13.3º C e mínima de 9.1º C, novembro termina com 66.3 mm. Frio danado dentro de casa  

Resumo do dia:
13.4 mm Estacal
12.95 mm São João da Talha
13.4 mm Apsia


----------



## Tufao André (1 Dez 2022 às 12:46)

O último dia de Novembro terminou bastante chuvoso, com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e por vezes forte, durante grande parte do dia!
A persistência da chuva até perto das 0h rendeu um total de *20,1 mm *segundo uma estação WU próxima.

Para além da chuva, o frio foi destaque com uma temperatura máxima que não ultrapassou os 14°C! Algum vento e nevoeiro a contribuir para a temperatura baixa e desagradável...

No acumulado total mensal, segundo as estações WU no concelho da Amadora, Novembro termina com uma média de *135 mm*!! (muito localmente há variações no acumulado devido a orografia e convectividade das baixas pressões...)


----------



## Mammatus (3 Dez 2022 às 14:57)

Não tenho tido tempo para vir ao fórum...

Só deixar o acumulado do último dia do Outono climatológico: *6.91 mm*

O mês terminou com um acumulado total de *109.50 mm. *A natureza aos poucos tem recuperado, os campos bastante verdejantes fervilham de vida , quando não há muitos meses o cenário era completamente desolador.

Não houve acumulados diários com valores muito elevados (o maior rondou os 30 mm), mas como choveu regularmente ao longo de todo o mês o acumulado total foi bastante generoso, nem deve estar longe da média.

Extremos térmicos: *22.9ºC* (09/11) / *7.9ºC* (27/11)
Diminuição mais generalizada das temperaturas máxima e mínima sensivelmente nos últimos 5-10 dias do mês.


----------

